# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κορονοιος -Ψυχραιμια....

## ntinti

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί σήμερα έζησα από κοντά τον πανικό.....

Έτυχε σήμερα να είμαι από το πρωί σε εξαταστηκα κέντρα ,φαρμακεία ,γιατρούς για εξετάσεις και από την στιγμή που μαθεύτηκε το επιβεβαιωμένο κρούσμα στη ΘΕσσαλονίκη επικρατούσε ένας πανικός στα άτομα που έβλεπα....

Όλοι ζητούσαν μάσκες ,αντισηπτικό ,άλλοι κανονιζαν να πάνε σούπερ μάρκετ το απόγευμα να παρον τρόφιμα και αντισηπτικα,ένας χαμός......

Ποια η άποψη σας ????
εγώ πάλι εντάξει ......θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι μια γρίπη που απλά θέλει άμεση και σωστή αντιμετώπιση .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί σήμερα έζησα από κοντά τον πανικό.....
> 
> Έτυχε σήμερα να είμαι από το πρωί σε εξαταστηκα κέντρα ,φαρμακεία ,γιατρούς για εξετάσεις και από την στιγμή που μαθεύτηκε το επιβεβαιωμένο κρούσμα στη ΘΕσσαλονίκη επικρατούσε ένας πανικός στα άτομα που έβλεπα....
> 
> Όλοι ζητούσαν μάσκες ,αντισηπτικό ,άλλοι κανονιζαν να πάνε σούπερ μάρκετ το απόγευμα να παρον τρόφιμα και αντισηπτικα,ένας χαμός......
> 
> Ποια η άποψη σας ????
> εγώ πάλι εντάξει ......θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι μια γρίπη που απλά θέλει άμεση και σωστή αντιμετώπιση .


Είναι απλά άλλη μία μορφή γρίπης. Θυμάσαι τί πανικός είχε γίνει με τον H1N1 και με κάτι γρίπες των πουλερικών κλπ 
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με πρόσφατη έρευνα, ο κορονοϊός στο 80% των περιπτώσεων έχει μάλλον σχετικά ήπια συμπτώματα και περίπου στο 94% περιπτώσεων τα άτομα που νοσούν την ξεπερνούν χωρίς πολύ σοβαρές επιπλοκές και επίσης, από ό,τι φαίνεται, οι άντρες παρουσιάζουν μεγαλύτερη θνησιμότητα (2,8%) από τις γυναίκες (1,7%).. ΑΑΑΑΝ και εφόσον κολλήσεις. 
Κοτσάνες, για να έχουν δουλειά οι δημοσιογράφοι δηλαδή.

----------


## Nikolas73

πιστεύω οτι ο κορωνοιός έχει εξαπλωθεί παντού εδώ και εβδομάδες και η πλειοψηφία των φορέων είναι ασυμπτωματική. Οι περισσότεροι που "νοσούν" ίσως τον περνάνε ως ένα κοινό συνάχι. Στα ΜΜΕ γίνεται αναφορά μόνο για *επιβεβαιωμένα* κρούσματα.

θυμάμαι το 2009 υπήρχε η γρίπη των χοίρων που είχε χαρακτηριστεί επισήμως πανδημία. Τότε εργαζόμουν σε τουριστική εταιρεία και με έστειλαν στο αεροδρόμιο να βοηθήσω κάτι τουρίστες να κάνουν τσεκιν επειδή αναχωρούσα. Τους έσφιξα σε όλους το χέρι και έμεινα αρκετή ώρα μαζί τους. ΜΕΤΑ' έμαθα οτι βρίσκονταν σε γρουπ με ένα πούλμαν που επί μέρες έκαναν τον γύρο της Ελλαδας. Μέσα στο πούλμαν ένα ζευγάρι τουριστών λιποθύμησε, τους πήγαν σε νοσοκομείο και εκεί διαγνώστηκαν με την φοβερή γρίπη των χοίρων που προκάλεσε τότε μέχρι 575000 θανάτους παγκοσμίως.
Εγώ δεν κόλλησα τίποτα ούτε κανένας στο γραφείο ή στο σπίτι.
Θυμάμαι τότε διοργανόνωνταν και "πάρτι γρίπης" όπου πήγαινες να κολλήσεις για να πάρεις αντισώματα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο πέθανε ένας φουκαράς στην Κρήτη.
Αλλά γενικά δεν υπήρχε ο πανικός που υπάρχει τώρα. Από τότε το ίντερνετ έχει μπει για τα καλά στη ζωή μας και οι ιστοσελίδες ξεκίνησαν σταδιακά να βάζουν φανταχτερούς τίτλους σε άρθρα για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή και να μαζέψουν κλικ. Κυρίως πάντα αρνητικές ειδήσεις. 
Το ότι αυτοί τη στιγμή δίπλα στην Ιταλία έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί 400 κρούσματα και 12 θάνατοι σε πληθυσμό 60,000,000 ή ακόμα χειρότερα στην Κίνα, 77000 κρούσματα και 2700 θάνατοι σε πληθυσμό 1,5 δις κινέζων....οκ, έλεος, βγάλτε μόνοι σας συμπεράσματα αν κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να είναι πρώτη είδηση. Ψυχραιμία λοιπόν και λογική.
Περιττό να σας πω να πλένετε συχνά χέρια και να απολυμαίνετε χερούλια, πόμολα και ότι αγγίζουμε, ειδικά τους χειμερινούς μήνες λόγω γρίπης, ιώσεων κλπ επειδή οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα το κάνουμε από γεννησιμιού μας....

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## giorgos panou

προχθες ειχα παει για ενα ποτο ,μετα την δουλεια ,ξυμεροματα. Διαλεξα το συγκεκρημενο μαγαζι λογο του οτι εχει μια μπαργουμαν πολυ ομορφη καιαφου ο κοσμος ηταν πολυ λιγος ειχα την ευκερια για κουβεντα οπως κι εκανα.Αυτο ομως που προεκιψε ηταν απροσμενο κι εντυποσιακο.
Η κοπελα ηταν νοσηλευτρια ,ειχε δουλεψει σε νοσοκομεια της ΕΑΥΡΩΠΗς. Η κουβεντα μας πηγε στον προβλημα του κορονοιου.Οι γνωσεις της ηταν εντυπωσιακες οπως ηταν και η ομορφια της. Τωτες δεν ειχε γινει γνωστο ακομα το κρουσμα της 38ης στο ΑΧΕΠΑ., ετσι λοιπον δεν ξεραμε για το οτι η χωρα μας ειχε θεμα. Η μπαργουμαν μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν ατομα στην χωρα μας με τον ιο και μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει και ενας νεκρος.Την ρωτησα που το γνωριζει και μου ειπε οτι εχει φιλες συναδελφους της και απο εκει γνωριζει παρα πολλα.Μου ειπε πραγματα τρομακτικα!! ενα απο αυτα ηταν οτι ο κορονοιος δεν εχει καποια εντονα ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα απο τους κοινους ιους ωστε να μπορουμε να τον διακρινουμε! 
Με τρομαξε πολυ, σαν μου ειπε πως αυτο που θα συμβει ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο και πως εμβολιο κατα του ιου δεν θα μπορεσει γρηγορα να βρεθει, μαλιστα θα αργησει να βρεθει και πρωτα θα βρεθει εμβολιο που να το κανεις οσο εισαι υγειες με σκοπο να σε προστατευει απο τον ιο και οχι εμβολιο θεραπειας.Μου ειπε -αυτο το ειχα φανταστει και εγω - οτι λογικα σαν ο καιρος αλλαξει, σαν εθει καλοκαιρι λογικα θα σταματησει ο ιος.
Μου ειπε το οτι τα παιδια δεν νοσουν ειναι κακο σημαδι διοτις ο ιος εχει αναγκη απο προτεινες που υπαρχου σε μεγαλους ηλικιας ανθρωπους μς αποτελλεσμα να ειναι πολυ δυνατος ο ιος. Μου ειπε οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος, οσο μεταλλασετε ο ιος τοσο και πιο θανασημος θα γινετε, εαν τωρα ειναι στο 2/100 η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι σε 1 μηνα θα γινει 30/100!!! , συμφωνα με αυτη η φυση σαν διαισθανετε οτι καποιο μερος της βιοπυκιλιοτητα της επανω σε ολοκληρη την γη ,δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα υπαρξης στα υπολοιπα ωντα και οργανισμους, οτι κινδυνευει η υπαρξη της ιδια της γης δλδ τωτες σαν αμυντικο μηχανισμο δημιουργει μηχανισμους αντιμετοπισης του προβληματος. Ρωτονταςτηννα γινει πιο ξεκαθαρη μου ειπε οτι μαλον ο ιος αυτος θα ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος στην ιστορια του ανθρωπου!! οτι επειδη οι ανθρωποι εχουμε αυξιθει παρα πολυ η φυση αποφασισαι να μας περιορηει αν οχι να μας εξαλυψει! κι αυτο ειναι που εξιγει τον λογο που δεν σκοτωνει τα μικρα παιδια! Συμφωνα με αυτην λογικα ο πλανιτης θα αλλαξει κατ πολυ στους επομενους μηνες!! Πιστευει οτι εαν δεν αφανηστει ο ιος απο μονος του το καλοκαιρι ,το φθινοπορο θα εχει απομεινει στην γη το 10/100 των ενηλικων ανθροπων.
Της ειπα οτι ειναι πολυ απαισιοδοξη!! οτι τα βλεπει μαυρα!! ,και οτι εαν ειναι να γινουν ετσι τα πραματα, εαν θα αφανιστουμε τοσο γρηγορα! τωτες ας χαρουμε τις τελευταιες μερες της ζωης μας μαζι! της προτινα ,ν παρατησει την δουλεια της, να χωρισει τον αραβονιστηκο της! και να εθει μαζι μου!!

----------


## qas

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

> προχθες ειχα παει για ενα ποτο ,μετα την δουλεια ,ξυμεροματα. Διαλεξα το συγκεκρημενο μαγαζι λογο του οτι εχει μια μπαργουμαν πολυ ομορφη καιαφου ο κοσμος ηταν πολυ λιγος ειχα την ευκερια για κουβεντα οπως κι εκανα.Αυτο ομως που προεκιψε ηταν απροσμενο κι εντυποσιακο.
> Η κοπελα ηταν νοσηλευτρια ,ειχε δουλεψει σε νοσοκομεια της ΕΑΥΡΩΠΗς. Η κουβεντα μας πηγε στον προβλημα του κορονοιου.Οι γνωσεις της ηταν εντυπωσιακες οπως ηταν και η ομορφια της. Τωτες δεν ειχε γινει γνωστο ακομα το κρουσμα της 38ης στο ΑΧΕΠΑ., ετσι λοιπον δεν ξεραμε για το οτι η χωρα μας ειχε θεμα. Η μπαργουμαν μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν ατομα στην χωρα μας με τον ιο και μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει και ενας νεκρος.Την ρωτησα που το γνωριζει και μου ειπε οτι εχει φιλες συναδελφους της και απο εκει γνωριζει παρα πολλα.Μου ειπε πραγματα τρομακτικα!! ενα απο αυτα ηταν οτι ο κορονοιος δεν εχει καποια εντονα ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα απο τους κοινους ιους ωστε να μπορουμε να τον διακρινουμε! 
> Με τρομαξε πολυ, σαν μου ειπε πως αυτο που θα συμβει ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο και πως εμβολιο κατα του ιου δεν θα μπορεσει γρηγορα να βρεθει, μαλιστα θα αργησει να βρεθει και πρωτα θα βρεθει εμβολιο που να το κανεις οσο εισαι υγειες με σκοπο να σε προστατευει απο τον ιο και οχι εμβολιο θεραπειας.Μου ειπε -αυτο το ειχα φανταστει και εγω - οτι λογικα σαν ο καιρος αλλαξει, σαν εθει καλοκαιρι λογικα θα σταματησει ο ιος.
> Μου ειπε το οτι τα παιδια δεν νοσουν ειναι κακο σημαδι διοτις ο ιος εχει αναγκη απο προτεινες που υπαρχου σε μεγαλους ηλικιας ανθρωπους μς αποτελλεσμα να ειναι πολυ δυνατος ο ιος. Μου ειπε οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος, οσο μεταλλασετε ο ιος τοσο και πιο θανασημος θα γινετε, εαν τωρα ειναι στο 2/100 η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι σε 1 μηνα θα γινει 30/100!!! , συμφωνα με αυτη η φυση σαν διαισθανετε οτι καποιο μερος της βιοπυκιλιοτητα της επανω σε ολοκληρη την γη ,δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα υπαρξης στα υπολοιπα ωντα και οργανισμους, οτι κινδυνευει η υπαρξη της ιδια της γης δλδ τωτες σαν αμυντικο μηχανισμο δημιουργει μηχανισμους αντιμετοπισης του προβληματος. Ρωτονταςτηννα γινει πιο ξεκαθαρη μου ειπε οτι μαλον ο ιος αυτος θα ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος στην ιστορια του ανθρωπου!! οτι επειδη οι ανθρωποι εχουμε αυξιθει παρα πολυ η φυση αποφασισαι να μας περιορηει αν οχι να μας εξαλυψει! κι αυτο ειναι που εξιγει τον λογο που δεν σκοτωνει τα μικρα παιδια! Συμφωνα με αυτην λογικα ο πλανιτης θα αλλαξει κατ πολυ στους επομενους μηνες!! Πιστευει οτι εαν δεν αφανηστει ο ιος απο μονος του το καλοκαιρι ,το φθινοπορο θα εχει απομεινει στην γη το 10/100 των ενηλικων ανθροπων.
> Της ειπα οτι ειναι πολυ απαισιοδοξη!! οτι τα βλεπει μαυρα!! ,και οτι εαν ειναι να γινουν ετσι τα πραματα, εαν θα αφανιστουμε τοσο γρηγορα! τωτες ας χαρουμε τις τελευταιες μερες της ζωης μας μαζι! της προτινα ,ν παρατησει την δουλεια της, να χωρισει τον αραβονιστηκο της! και να εθει μαζι μου!!


Στο τέλος το τερμάτισες... Έβαλες και το κερασάκι..

Ένα τόσο μεγάλο μήνυμα για να πεις τις βλακειες που σου είπε μια.. Δεν κατάλαβα κιόλας γιατί τα έγραψες..

----------


## oboro

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## elis

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τα πιο επικινδυνα ειναι τα ΜΜΜ. Εγω μπηκα στο λεωφορειο και αμεσως αισθανθηκα ενοχληση στη μυτη. Κολλησα καποιον ιο. Τωρα ρινοιος ειναι, γριπη ειναι, κωρονοιος ειναι, ενας θεος ξερει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Νιωθω να ανεβαζω πυρετο. Θα σας κραταω ενημερους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Στο τέλος το τερμάτισες... Έβαλες και το κερασάκι..
> 
> Ένα τόσο μεγάλο μήνυμα για να πεις τις βλακειες που σου είπε μια.. Δεν κατάλαβα κιόλας γιατί τα έγραψες..


Θα συμφωνήσω.συγνώμη giorgos panou αλλά μου θυμισες το γνωστο ρητο <ότι του φανει,του λωλοστεφανη>

----------


## Nightshark

Δεν με νοιάζει καν ο κορονοιος άμα πεθάνω πέθανα.. + ότι είμαι από τους τύπους που βγαίνουν έξω 2 φορές τον μήνα

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## giorgos panou

Οσον αφορα το θεμα της Ντιτης, σημερα ειμουν αεροδρομιο, και εμαθα οτι ακομα και οσοι ερχοντε απο το Μιλανο, δεν υπαρχει κανενας ελεγχος!! Το κρατος μας εχει αποδηχτει τελειως απροετιμαστο!
Γενικα, το ελληνικο κρατος μας εχει αφησει στο ελεος της φυσης! οι φοροι που δινουμε για την δημοσια προστασια μας δυστυχως ειναι τελειως αχρηστοι!!
Ευτηχως που ο κοροναιος δεν ειναι θανατηφορος για ολο το πλυθησμο ! παλυ καλα δλδ.

----------


## george1520

Γιώργο βρίσκεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ με ανθρώπους που φοβούνται ακόμη και τον αέρα που αναπνέουν.. Και όχι επειδή το θέλουν.. Σκέψου πόσο τρέμουν στην ιδέα του ιού. Έρχεσαι και γράφεις κάτι που σου είπε μια. Κι εγώ μπορεί να γράψω βιβλίο για τον ιό.. Τι σημαίνει? Ότι εσύ θα υιοθετήσεις αυτά που θα γράψω και θα τα λες αλλού??
Αυτά που λέω εγώ συνήθως είναι αισιόδοξα με σκοπό να ηρεμήσουν τον θεματοθετη.. Τα περισσότερα θέματα που σχολιάζω (ίσως και όλα) είναι θέματα που έχω περάσει ο ίδιος..
Κάποιες φορές είναι καλό να προσέχουμε τι λέμε και να μη ξεχνάμε την χρησιμότητα του φορουμ.
Το γεγονός ότι διαφώνησα με κάτι που είπες δεν είναι απόδειξη ότι δε σε συμπαθώ. Έχουμε κάνει τόσες συζητήσεις και έχω συμφωνήσει αρκετές φορές μαζί σου. Αλλά αυτό εδώ ήταν φάουλ. Όπως και ο τρόπος που βλέπεις τις γυναίκες είναι λάθος...

----------


## giorgos panou

πρωτον ! Τις γυναικες τις εβλεπα ,τις βλεπω, και θα τις βλεπω με θαυμασμο, ρομαντισμο και παιδικο αφθορμητισμο! Καθε γυναικα την βλεπω διαφορετικα! καθε γυναικα, οπω καθε ανθρωπο τον αντιμετοπιζω σαν μοναδικο! , και ειδικα καθε γυναικα της μιλω σαν να ειναι η μοναδικη εκεινη την στιγμη γυρο μου! τις σεβομαι και μου αρεσει να ειμαι μαζι τους. Αφου λοιπον τις βλεπω ισες και ισοτημα με τους ανδρες , ετσι και οταν νιωσω οτι καποια ειναι λιγο περιεργη θα της φερθω και αναλωγα! Οπως και επειδη ειμαι ανδρας, εαν μια γυναικα μου αρεσει πολυ, ειναι υπερβολικα προκλιτικη και δεχτικη δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην προσπαθησω, και να μην κανω αυτο που πρεπει! Οπως και δεν καταλααινω για πιο λογο οταν θες μια γυναικα για σεξουαλικους λογους να πρεπει σονι και καλα να την ξανα βρω την επομενη! η να πρεπει να ειμαι μαζι της και για παρεα! αυτο δε μπορει το μυαλο μου να το χονεψει! οπως το οτι εαν ειναι αραβωνιασμενη με καποιον και αυτη μου την πεση για πιο λογο να την χωρισω???? με τον δικο της? εξαλου αν δεν παω εγω μαζι της, απλα θα παει με καποιον αλλον!! παει πολλα χρονια πισω που ειχα τυψες για τετοια! Και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκανα κατις σοβαρο με τετοια γυναικα διοτις απλα θα ειμαι εγω στη θεση του κερατα μετα! δεν ειμαι ψωνιο να νομιζω οτι με εμεν θα ειναι πιστη! αυτοι που το πιστευουν, ειναι αυτοι που τρονε το κερατο μια ζωη!! και κανουν τους χαζους!! 
Οσο για το φορουμ φιλε μου Γιωργο, δεν ειμαστε! και δεν εισαι ο θεραπευτης κανωνος ωστε να γραφεις απλα με θετικο λογο για να μην νιωσουν ασχημα! Διοτις θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι ορισμενες ψυχικες παθησεις, η απλα ψυχολογικοι προβληματισμοι θελουν αποτομο και ειλικρινη αντιλογο! ,αλλοι θελουν ακομα και σοκαριστικη την εννοια της αληθειας! , δεν ειναι κανωνας αυτο που νομιζεις εσυ ! Επισης, το φορουμ φιλε μου ειναι μερος οπου ο καθε ενας εκφραζετ με την ελευθερια που ειναι αναφερετο δικαιωματου! βεβαια ως εκει οπου δεν πειωνει, δν ξεφτιζει προσωπικοτητες των συμφορμητων του οπω μου κανουν εμενα για παραδηγμα! απλα εγω γνωριζω και καταλαβαινω την αξια οσων το κανουν!! για αυτο και δεν ανταμπαντω με βρισιες και εγω! ,διοτις απλα θα γινομουν σαν αυτους, εξαλλου δεν με αγγιζουν .

----------


## george1520

Φίλε Γιώργο.. Όπως δεν μαρεσει να μου χαϊδεύουν τα αφτιά.. Δεν το κάνω ούτε εγώ.. Ξέρω που βρίσκομαι και κάνω αυτό που δεν έκαναν οι άλλοι για μένα. Να μου εξηγήσουν, να με καταλάβουν. Να με στηρίξουν.

Όσο για τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τις γυναίκες.. Τον ξέρεις πολύ καλά.. Και τον έχεις δείξει πάρα πολλές φορές. 

Δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο... Είναι η γνώμη μου. Αν θες την ακούς, αν θες την πετάς.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αν αναρωτιοσασταν μου περασαν τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## elis

ο πανου πρεπει να ειναι ασφαλιτησ @ george

----------


## giorgos panou

elis , mpesedw/-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_3lJQmMrgc-

----------


## Delmember2052020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bERh..._sTtNEwLebPvAM

----------


## akis1

παιδια αν καποιος κολησει καπια γριπη μην πανικοβληθει οτι επαθε τον Κορονοιο....... 

ψυχραιμια αν και τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα σοβαρα.......

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειδα μολις ενα στορυ απο Πατρα. Παρελαυνουν ντυμενες διαβολιτσες και τραγουδανε εεε ωωω στ' @@ μας τον γραφουμε τον κορωνοιο!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ποια η άποψη σας ????
> εγώ πάλι εντάξει ......θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι μια γρίπη που απλά θέλει άμεση και σωστή αντιμετώπιση .


Η αποψη μου , ειναι οτι τα ΜΜΕ , τρομαζουν τον κοσμο, δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας , τρομολαγνεια οπως ειχα ανοιξει ενα θρεντ ......

----------


## Macgyver

> παιδια αν καποιος κολησει καπια γριπη μην πανικοβληθει οτι επαθε τον Κορονοιο....... 
> 
> ψυχραιμια αν και τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα σοβαρα.......


Ελα , κοφτο κι εσυ, επιτεινεις τον κ@λοπανικο......και φοβιζεις τον κοσμο.......οι ειδησεις το παρουσιαζουν ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ......μην τις ακουτε .......αυτο κανω κι εγω , κι ειμαι 60αρης .......

----------


## giorgos panou

Φανταζομαι οτι θα εχετε ακουσει και θα γνωριζετε σχεδον καθε τροπο προστασειας απο τον κορονοιο, θα εχετε μαθει πους και ποσο κινδυνευουμε να κολησουμε απο τον ιο! Εκτως απο την ασχημη πλευρα ο ιος ηταν μια μεγα ευκερια να μας θυμισει οτι ειμαστε ολοι μας το ιδιο!! οτι θελουμε την υγεια μας και τις οικογενειες μας καλα! Επισης βοηθησε να τονωθει η παγκοσμια αλληλεγγυη .
Ο κορονοιος μπορει να μην ειναι θανατηφορος στην υγεια των πιο πολλων ανθρωπων αλλα δυστυχως ειναι στην οικονομια! Εν αρχη εχει μειωθει κατα μεγαλο ποσωστο η παραγωγη προιοντων στην Κινα με αποτελλεσμα να μην υπαρχουν πληθωρα προιοντων στην αγορα. Εχουν ακυρωθει παρα πολλες τουριστικες δυακοπες , ετσ χωρες σαν την δικη μας θα εχουν καποιο προβλημα εαν το καλοκαιρι δεν εξαφανηστει ο ιος. 
Δυστυχως η Ελλαδα ανηκει στις ευπαθεις ομαδες ,και ο ιος μπορει να αρρωστησει κατα πολυ την ειδη προβλημτικη οικονομια μας.Ισως αυτο πρεπει να μας προβληματισει λιγακι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οτι συμβαινει αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι γραμενο στην αποκαλυψη του Ιωαννη και αν τον ενδιαφερει καπιον να σωθει πρεπει να τη διαβασει και ας διαβασει το κειμενο με τους 4 ιπποτες της αποκαλυψης και ας το συγκρινει με οτι συμβαινει σημερα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η αποψη μου , ειναι οτι τα ΜΜΕ , τρομαζουν τον κοσμο, δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας , τρομολαγνεια οπως ειχα ανοιξει ενα θρεντ ......


Συμφωνώ..Υπερβαλλουν όπως πάντα..

----------


## ntinti

Εγώ πάντως είχα τον μικρό με 40 πυρετό 3 μέρες ,ευτυχώς πέρασε δεν ξερω τι ήταν μάλλον κοινή γρίπη μιας Ιταλία δεν πήγαμε αυτές τις μέρες ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ πάντως είχα τον μικρό με 40 πυρετό 3 μέρες ,ευτυχώς πέρασε δεν ξερω τι ήταν μάλλον κοινή γρίπη μιας Ιταλία δεν πήγαμε αυτές τις μέρες ......


Και εγώ το μωρό με 39.. Ευτυχώς κράτησε μόνο ένα 24ωρο

----------


## ntinti

> Και εγώ το μωρό με 39.. Ευτυχώς κράτησε μόνο ένα 24ωρο


Εμας 2 μερες ακατεβατο ανα 3 ωρες ,μετα αραιωσαν και την Τετάρτη μέρα ανεβοκατεβαινε μόνος του .....Ευτυχώς σήμερα απυρετος. .....φάγαμε κιόλας οπότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο !!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμας 2 μερες ακατεβατο ανα 3 ωρες ,μετα αραιωσαν και την Τετάρτη μέρα ανεβοκατεβαινε μόνος του .....Ευτυχώς σήμερα απυρετος. .....φάγαμε κιόλας οπότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο !!


Ευτυχώς..Αφού φάγατε είναι καλό σημάδι..
Εγώ δεν φοβήθηκα η αλήθεια είναι γιατί όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός μου, τα παιδιά αααν τύχει και κολλήσουν τον ιό θα το περάσουν σαν μια απλή ίωση..Οπότε είμαι ήρεμη..

----------


## ntinti

> Ευτυχώς..Αφού φάγατε είναι καλό σημάδι..
> Εγώ δεν φοβήθηκα η αλήθεια είναι γιατί όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός μου, τα παιδιά αααν τύχει και κολλήσουν τον ιό θα το περάσουν σαν μια απλή ίωση..Οπότε είμαι ήρεμη..


Ετσι λένε ,αν και σε εμάς εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε κρούσματα ακόμα ,οπότε χαλαρά!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ετσι λένε ,αν και σε εμάς εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε κρούσματα ακόμα ,οπότε χαλαρά!


Έχουμε εμείς όμως..Δυστυχώς..Αλλά εντάξει εγώ από την στιγμή που το συζήτησα με τον γιατρό ηρέμησα..

----------


## george1520

Μα νομίζω γενικά δεν έχετε νέα κρούσματα. Ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## ntinti

Εμείς τα περιμένουμε, χθες γύρισαν από εκδρομή στην Ιταλία 2 λύκεια άρον τον άρον και κάποια παιδιά είναι σε καραντίνα θα δείξει.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μα νομίζω γενικά δεν έχετε νέα κρούσματα. Ή κάνω λάθος?


Όχι για νέα δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι..Από όσο ξέρω είναι 4..Τουλάχιστον χθες αυτό είπαν..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμείς τα περιμένουμε, χθες γύρισαν από εκδρομή στην Ιταλία 2 λύκεια άρον τον άρον και κάποια παιδιά είναι σε καραντίνα θα δείξει.....


Ωω καλώς τους δεχτήκατε..Υπομονή και θετική σκέψη..

----------


## george1520

Εμάς βρήκαν μια η οποία έκανε παρέα με άτομα που είχαν τον ιό και την πήραν κάπου. Γενικά δεν ακούσαμε τίποτα. Σήμερα είναι και το καρναβάλι.. Εεε κάτι θα κολλήσουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν υπάρχει καμία σωτηρία για την ανθρωπότητα, κριτική σκέψη μηδέν. Αυτά...

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία σωτηρία για την ανθρωπότητα, κριτική σκέψη μηδέν. Αυτά...


Για εξήγησε μας σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς !

----------


## Sonia

Δεν κάθισα να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα, για το αρχικό μήνυμα λέω και για τον κόσμο που ότι τον ταϊζουν το χάφτει. Πανικός και ηλίθιες συμπεριφορές χωρίς λόγο.
Και δυστυχώς στα περισσότερα πράγματα έτσι λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου, βλακεία παντού.

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν κάθισα να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα, για το αρχικό μήνυμα λέω και για τον κόσμο που ότι τον ταϊζουν το χάφτει. Πανικός και ηλίθιες συμπεριφορές χωρίς λόγο.
> Και δυστυχώς στα περισσότερα πράγματα έτσι λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου, βλακεία παντού.


Δεν το ξέρεις ότι η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας ,δυστηχως .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα πιο επικινδυνα ειναι τα ΜΜΜ. Εγω μπηκα στο λεωφορειο και αμεσως αισθανθηκα ενοχληση στη μυτη. Κολλησα καποιον ιο. Τωρα ρινοιος ειναι, γριπη ειναι, κωρονοιος ειναι, ενας θεος ξερει.


Ελα βρε Ορεστη, ιδεα σου ειναι, δεν εχεις τιποτα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν κάθισα να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα, για το αρχικό μήνυμα λέω και για τον κόσμο που ότι τον ταϊζουν το χάφτει. Πανικός και ηλίθιες συμπεριφορές χωρίς λόγο.
> Και δυστυχώς στα περισσότερα πράγματα έτσι λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου, βλακεία παντού.


Ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου, αγαπητη Σονια ......αυτα τα ΜΜΕ κανουν ολην την ζημια , οχι οτι και το ιντερνετ παει πισω .....αλλα αυτες οι ειδησεις με την υποβλητικη μουσικη υποκρουση, ειναι εκνευριστικα , να σε τρομαζουν θελουν ....

----------


## ntinti

Ο πανικός στα σούπερ μάρκετ έγινε τελικά από τους ίδιους που σήμερα έχουν κατακλύσει τους δρόμους ντυμένοι καρναβάλια και παρταροντας ο ένας πάνω στον άλλων μέσα στα μαγαζιά.....
Ελλάς στο μεγαλείο σου !!!!!!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ελα βρε Ορεστη, ιδεα σου ειναι, δεν εχεις τιποτα .....


Aυτο το ιδεα σου ειναι που το στηριζεις;

----------


## akis1

παιδιά και εγώ επειδή το τελευταίο διάστημα δούλευα σε νοσοκομεία... και είχα έρθει σε επαφή με μια κοπέλα που ήταν θετική στον ιο αρχικά έκανα εξέταση ήταν αρνητική... σήμερα μετά από επανεξέταση είναι θετικό...! δεν εχω τπτ ομως...! και μου ειπαν να ξανακανω τεστ σε 5 μερες απο τωρα......

----------


## Sonia

Θυμάμαι και τότε με τον H1N1 έμενε στο ξενοδοχείο που δούλευα κάποιος που ασθένησε από αυτό, δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Έμεινε 3 βράδια στο νοσοκομείο, του δώσανε μία αγωγή και βγήκε. Προληπτικά μας δώσαν κάτι χάπια από το νοσοκομέιο για μια βδομάδα και μας είπαν αν έχουμε συμπτώματα να πάμε να μας εξετάσουν όλο το προσωπικό.

----------


## Sonia

> Ο πανικός στα σούπερ μάρκετ έγινε τελικά από τους ίδιους που σήμερα έχουν κατακλύσει τους δρόμους ντυμένοι καρναβάλια και παρταροντας ο ένας πάνω στον άλλων μέσα στα μαγαζιά.....
> Ελλάς στο μεγαλείο σου !!!!!!


Είμαι σε μέρος που αποτελεί δημοφιλή έξοδο των Αθηναίων για ΣΚ και τριήμερο, ο χαμός γίνεται. Κατά τα άλλα να απαγορεύσουν τις παρελάσεις τους μάρανε!

----------


## ntinti

> Είμαι σε μέρος που αποτελεί δημοφιλή έξοδο των Αθηναίων για ΣΚ και τριήμερο, ο χαμός γίνεται. Κατά τα άλλα να απαγορεύσουν τις παρελάσεις τους μάρανε!


Αυτό ακριβώς .....,.Ποιο πολύ ανησυχώ για την κατάσταση στον Έβρο και τα νησιά ......

----------


## oboro

> Aυτο το ιδεα σου ειναι που το στηριζεις;


Ειναι βιολογικως αδυνατον να νοσησει καποιος μεσα σε μερικα λεπτα απο την εκθεση σε εναν ιο. Χρειαζονται το λιγοτερο αρκετες ωρες για να αναπτυχθει ανοσολογικη αντιδραση. Δεν ειναι πχ οπως η εκθεση σε καποια τοξινη που εχει καθαρα βιοχημικο μηχανισμο.

----------


## oboro

Παντως ενταξει... Το 2011 το δυσμενες σεναριο ηταν οπως στην ταινια Contagion. Πλεον στην εποχη μας ειναι ηδη Contagion+fake news... Δηλαδη δεν ξερω, σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει τροπος να κανουμε σαν ανθρωποτητα τα πραγματα _ακομη_ χειροτερα; Το εχουμε ψαξει;; :Ρ

----------


## Macgyver

> Aυτο το ιδεα σου ειναι που το στηριζεις;



Ειναι και δικη σου ιδεα ομως .........δεν το στηριζω πουθενα , αλλα οι πιθανοτητες ειναι απειροελαχιστες........


Νομιζεις οτι εγω ειμαι καλυτερα ? 20 χρονια μαχομαι την κτθλψη , με απογοητευτικα αποτελεσματα ......

----------


## Macgyver

Αντε βρε με τον κωλοιο ( η πως τον λενε ) , λες και δεν εχουμε αλλα προβληματα , εχουμε και πολλα μαλιστα , για να προσθεσουμε αλλο ενα ......δεν απευθυνομαι σε σενα Ορεστη, γενικως το λεω .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Παντως ενταξει... Το 2011 το δυσμενες σεναριο ηταν οπως στην ταινια Contagion. Πλεον στην εποχη μας ειναι ηδη Contagion+fake news... Δηλαδη δεν ξερω, σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει τροπος να κανουμε σαν ανθρωποτητα τα πραγματα _ακομη_ χειροτερα; Το εχουμε ψαξει;; :Ρ


Σωστη τοποθετηση ..................και δεν σε γλυφω , για να συμφιλιωθουμε , αλλα το σωστο, σωστο....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ειναι βιολογικως αδυνατον να νοσησει καποιος μεσα σε μερικα λεπτα απο την εκθεση σε εναν ιο. Χρειαζονται το λιγοτερο αρκετες ωρες για να αναπτυχθει ανοσολογικη αντιδραση. Δεν ειναι πχ οπως η εκθεση σε καποια τοξινη που εχει καθαρα βιοχημικο μηχανισμο.


Δεν ισχυει. Η μυτη αντιδραει αμεσως.

----------


## oboro

Ναι, και η δικη μου.

(σε μπουρδες)

:Ρ το μυαλο σου σε μια ιδεα αντιδρα βρε ορεστη απλα δε σε αφηνεις και σε ησυχια.

----------


## blackbird

https://ibb.co/VqThLKg

Ανοίξτε την εικόνα και διαβάστε

----------


## giorgos panou

ειναι λαθος να πανικοβαλετε ο κοσμος! ,ειναι κριμας να σπαταλουντε χρηματα σε πραγματα οποτ μπορει και να μην καταναλοθουν πωτες! 
Ομως , νομιζω, οτι στη ζυγαρια του να πανικοβληθουμε! αλλα ταυτοχρονα να προσεχουμε και να λαμβανουμε μετρα προφυλαξης! με το να μην πανικοβληθυμε καθολου, και να ειμαστε καποιοι απο εμας χαλαροι, αρα απροσεχτοι, να μην κανουμε δλδ ολα οσα μας πρωτεινει ο ΠΟΥ , νομιζω οτι καλητερα ειναι να υπαρχει προσοχη απο τον κοσμο και ας υπαρχει πανικος , στην τελικη ο ιος ειναι πολυ πιο επικυνδηνος απο τον συγκεκριμενο πανικο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μεγαλη σημαδια για το ανοσοποιητικο εχει ο καλος υπνος

----------


## Antonis8

> προχθες ειχα παει για ενα ποτο ,μετα την δουλεια ,ξυμεροματα. Διαλεξα το συγκεκρημενο μαγαζι λογο του οτι εχει μια μπαργουμαν πολυ ομορφη καιαφου ο κοσμος ηταν πολυ λιγος ειχα την ευκερια για κουβεντα οπως κι εκανα.Αυτο ομως που προεκιψε ηταν απροσμενο κι εντυποσιακο.
> Η κοπελα ηταν νοσηλευτρια ,ειχε δουλεψει σε νοσοκομεια της ΕΑΥΡΩΠΗς. Η κουβεντα μας πηγε στον προβλημα του κορονοιου.Οι γνωσεις της ηταν εντυπωσιακες οπως ηταν και η ομορφια της. Τωτες δεν ειχε γινει γνωστο ακομα το κρουσμα της 38ης στο ΑΧΕΠΑ., ετσι λοιπον δεν ξεραμε για το οτι η χωρα μας ειχε θεμα. Η μπαργουμαν μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν ατομα στην χωρα μας με τον ιο και μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει και ενας νεκρος.Την ρωτησα που το γνωριζει και μου ειπε οτι εχει φιλες συναδελφους της και απο εκει γνωριζει παρα πολλα.Μου ειπε πραγματα τρομακτικα!! ενα απο αυτα ηταν οτι ο κορονοιος δεν εχει καποια εντονα ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα απο τους κοινους ιους ωστε να μπορουμε να τον διακρινουμε! 
> Με τρομαξε πολυ, σαν μου ειπε πως αυτο που θα συμβει ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο και πως εμβολιο κατα του ιου δεν θα μπορεσει γρηγορα να βρεθει, μαλιστα θα αργησει να βρεθει και πρωτα θα βρεθει εμβολιο που να το κανεις οσο εισαι υγειες με σκοπο να σε προστατευει απο τον ιο και οχι εμβολιο θεραπειας.Μου ειπε -αυτο το ειχα φανταστει και εγω - οτι λογικα σαν ο καιρος αλλαξει, σαν εθει καλοκαιρι λογικα θα σταματησει ο ιος.
> Μου ειπε το οτι τα παιδια δεν νοσουν ειναι κακο σημαδι διοτις ο ιος εχει αναγκη απο προτεινες που υπαρχου σε μεγαλους ηλικιας ανθρωπους μς αποτελλεσμα να ειναι πολυ δυνατος ο ιος. Μου ειπε οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος, οσο μεταλλασετε ο ιος τοσο και πιο θανασημος θα γινετε, εαν τωρα ειναι στο 2/100 η κοπελα μου ειπε οτι σε 1 μηνα θα γινει 30/100!!! , συμφωνα με αυτη η φυση σαν διαισθανετε οτι καποιο μερος της βιοπυκιλιοτητα της επανω σε ολοκληρη την γη ,δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα υπαρξης στα υπολοιπα ωντα και οργανισμους, οτι κινδυνευει η υπαρξη της ιδια της γης δλδ τωτες σαν αμυντικο μηχανισμο δημιουργει μηχανισμους αντιμετοπισης του προβληματος. Ρωτονταςτηννα γινει πιο ξεκαθαρη μου ειπε οτι μαλον ο ιος αυτος θα ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος στην ιστορια του ανθρωπου!! οτι επειδη οι ανθρωποι εχουμε αυξιθει παρα πολυ η φυση αποφασισαι να μας περιορηει αν οχι να μας εξαλυψει! κι αυτο ειναι που εξιγει τον λογο που δεν σκοτωνει τα μικρα παιδια! Συμφωνα με αυτην λογικα ο πλανιτης θα αλλαξει κατ πολυ στους επομενους μηνες!! Πιστευει οτι εαν δεν αφανηστει ο ιος απο μονος του το καλοκαιρι ,το φθινοπορο θα εχει απομεινει στην γη το 10/100 των ενηλικων ανθροπων.
> Της ειπα οτι ειναι πολυ απαισιοδοξη!! οτι τα βλεπει μαυρα!! ,και οτι εαν ειναι να γινουν ετσι τα πραματα, εαν θα αφανιστουμε τοσο γρηγορα! τωτες ας χαρουμε τις τελευταιες μερες της ζωης μας μαζι! της προτινα ,ν παρατησει την δουλεια της, να χωρισει τον αραβονιστηκο της! και να εθει μαζι μου!!




1. Πολύ αξιόπιστη πηγη μια νοσηλεύτρια που δεν έχει καν γνώσεις ιατρικής. 
2.Καμία λογική στο "ο ιός θέλει πρωτείνες και διαλέγει ενήλικες για να περιορίσει το ανθρώπινο είδος" Αν ήταν έτσι θα σκότωνε κατά βάση παιδιά, γιατί οι ηλικιωμένοι θα πέθαιναν λόγω ηλικίας κάποια στιγμή, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αν είχες την παραμικρή γνώση για τις αιτίες περιορισμού ενός πληθυσμού, ο πρώτος θα ήταν να πέθαιναν πιο εύκολα τα παιδιά. 
3. Ποιος ακριβως σου είπε ότι τα παιδιά δεν νοσούν;


Για ποιο λόγο η διαχείρηση επιτρέπει τέτοια παραπληροφόρηση; Το έχετε τερματήσει πια. Βλέπω τροποποιημένα μηνύματα στο παρόν θέμα από διαχειριστή, και αφήσατε αυτό;

----------


## oboro

Κατα κανονα εχω παρατηρησει σβηνουν τα ευθεως επικινδυνα ποστ του και αφηνουν οσα αλλα μπορουν. Ειναι ελαχιστα επεμβατικοι στην περιπτωση του, και μονο η τεραστια παραγωγικοτητα του σε τοξικα ποστ ειναι που ισως δινει την εικονα οτι του τροποποιουν πολλες καταχωρησεις.

(παω στοιχημα οπως δεν φαγαμε εμεις ποινες, δε εφαγε κι εκεινος...)

----------


## oboro

> Μεγαλη σημαδια για το ανοσοποιητικο εχει ο καλος υπνος


Ναι κι επισης η απουσια αγχους και υπερεντασης... Μια κουβεντα ειναι βεβαια ολα αυτα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ανεβαζω πυρετο παιδια. Δεν εχω βηχα ομως, οποτε μαλλον απλη ιωση.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ανεβαζω πυρετο παιδια. Δεν εχω βηχα ομως, οποτε μαλλον απλη ιωση.


ο Μάρτης κάθε χρόνο σταθερά είναι ο κατεξοχήν μήνας των ιώσεων, των λοιμώξεων, της γρίπης. Δεν υπάρχει πιο νορμάλ πράγμα το Μάρτη από το να φυσήξεις τη μύτη σου, να φταρνιστείς, να βήξεις, ή και να ανεβάσεις πυρετό. Ψυχραιμία, ανάπαυση και περαστικά!

----------


## Ορέστης

> ο Μάρτης κάθε χρόνο σταθερά είναι ο κατεξοχήν μήνας των ιώσεων, των λοιμώξεων, της γρίπης. Δεν υπάρχει πιο νορμάλ πράγμα το Μάρτη από το να φυσήξεις τη μύτη σου, να φταρνιστείς, να βήξεις, ή και να ανεβάσεις πυρετό. Ψυχραιμία, ανάπαυση και περαστικά!


Ωραιος φιλε!

----------


## Antonis8

> Κατα κανονα εχω παρατηρησει σβηνουν τα ευθεως επικινδυνα ποστ του και αφηνουν οσα αλλα μπορουν. Ειναι ελαχιστα επεμβατικοι στην περιπτωση του, και μονο η τεραστια παραγωγικοτητα του σε τοξικα ποστ ειναι που ισως δινει την εικονα οτι του τροποποιουν πολλες καταχωρησεις.
> 
> (παω στοιχημα οπως δεν φαγαμε εμεις ποινες, δε εφαγε κι εκεινος...)


Δεν γίνεται να επιτρέπουν ποστ παραπληροφόρησης, καταντά αηδία πια.

----------


## giorgos panou

Δυστυχως και συμφωνα με την ιατρικη κοινωτιτα η εξαρσηση του κορονιου στην χωρα μας ειναι μπρωστα μας! και οχι στο παρον! αρα συμφωνα με αυτους τα κακα ερχοντε! και δεν εχουμε δει τυποτα ακομα! Αυτο που φοβιζει πιο πολυ απο ολα ειναι η μεταλλαξη του στοιχειου του ιου, ετσι ωστε να γινει πιο δυνατος .Ευχομαστε να μην υπαρξη κατι τετοιο. Αποτην αλλη οπως ειναι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ασχημα για την χωρα διοτις ο ιος αυτος χτυπαει αρκετα τις μεγαλες ηλικιες, κι οπως ξερουμε η χωρα μας ειναι χωρα γερωντων! αυτο θα φερει μεγα προβλημα σε οικονομικο επιπεδο, διοτις θα χρειαστουν τεραστιοι ποροι για περιθαλψη και φαρμακα!.
Δυστυχως εχει περασει τα συνορα ο ιος και εφοσον η πιο χτυπιμενη χωρα της ευρωπης ειναι η ιταλια το προβλημα δυστυχως ειναι πολυ ευκολο να περασει σε εμας! Εαν διαβασει κανεις τα περιστατικα στην γειτωνα χωρα πργματικα θα απογοητευθει! οταν η ιταλια εχει ενα σηστυμα υγειας μακραν καλητερο απο το δικο μας και δεν καταφερνει να σταματησει τον ιο φανταστητε τι θα γινει στην χωρα μας.
Απο την αλλη τα δεδωμενα του ιου μας δινουν μια ανασα χαλαρωσης, οταν ειναι λιγοτερο επικυνδηνος απο τον συνηθη ιο της γριπης στις νεανικες ηλικιες! οταν τα τεκνα δεν εχουν κανενα κυνδινο ,αυτα μας κανουν να χαλαρονουμε.
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι το μονο οπλο που εχουμε απεναντι στον ιο αυτον ειναι η πληροφορια και η αληθεια! δεν πρεπει ουτε να υπαρχουν υπερβολες προς το κακο η προς το καλο , και ουτε ψεματα! Οπως θεωρω μεγα λαθος το να λεμε στον κοσμο οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος, οτι ολα ειναι καλα! για να μην υπαρχει τρομος η πανικος. Αυτο ειναι βλακεια διοτις ενδεχομενος σε καποιον η σε καποιο μερος να μπορουσε να αποφευφθει η μεταδοση του ιου και αυτο να μην εγινε λογο της μη προστασιας ,αφου δεν θελουν να δεχτουν το προβλημα,δεν θελουν τον πανικο! η τον φοβο! Δεν μπορουμε να παμε κοντρα σε ενα αρχαιο αισθημα προστασιας του ειδους μας, τον φοβο, αυτος μας βοηθαει να υπαρχουμε ακομα !! καλητερα καποιος φοβισμενος, η ακομα και τρομαγμενος παρα να ειναι αρρωστος με τον κοροναιο!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ειχα στειλει μνμ στην διαχειριση και πολλοι καναμε αναφορα.Το ειδαν κ μου απαντησαν αρκετες μερες μετα.Καλο θα ηταν να ηταν πιο δυναμικη αυτη η παρεμβαση.

----------


## oboro

Καλο θα ηταν να φαει πιο δυναμικα ban ο πανεκδιηγητος.

----------


## elis

ο πανου ειναι ασφαλιτης στουρναρια κι εγω ειμαι στρατιωτης

----------


## george1520

> Δυστυχως και συμφωνα με την ιατρικη κοινωτιτα η εξαρσηση του κορονιου στην χωρα μας ειναι μπρωστα μας! και οχι στο παρον! αρα συμφωνα με αυτους τα κακα ερχοντε! και δεν εχουμε δει τυποτα ακομα! Αυτο που φοβιζει πιο πολυ απο ολα ειναι η μεταλλαξη του στοιχειου του ιου, ετσι ωστε να γινει πιο δυνατος .Ευχομαστε να μην υπαρξη κατι τετοιο. Αποτην αλλη οπως ειναι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ασχημα για την χωρα διοτις ο ιος αυτος χτυπαει αρκετα τις μεγαλες ηλικιες, κι οπως ξερουμε η χωρα μας ειναι χωρα γερωντων! αυτο θα φερει μεγα προβλημα σε οικονομικο επιπεδο, διοτις θα χρειαστουν τεραστιοι ποροι για περιθαλψη και φαρμακα!.
> Δυστυχως εχει περασει τα συνορα ο ιος και εφοσον η πιο χτυπιμενη χωρα της ευρωπης ειναι η ιταλια το προβλημα δυστυχως ειναι πολυ ευκολο να περασει σε εμας! Εαν διαβασει κανεις τα περιστατικα στην γειτωνα χωρα πργματικα θα απογοητευθει! οταν η ιταλια εχει ενα σηστυμα υγειας μακραν καλητερο απο το δικο μας και δεν καταφερνει να σταματησει τον ιο φανταστητε τι θα γινει στην χωρα μας.
> Απο την αλλη τα δεδωμενα του ιου μας δινουν μια ανασα χαλαρωσης, οταν ειναι λιγοτερο επικυνδηνος απο τον συνηθη ιο της γριπης στις νεανικες ηλικιες! οταν τα τεκνα δεν εχουν κανενα κυνδινο ,αυτα μας κανουν να χαλαρονουμε.
> Αποψη μου ειναι οτι το μονο οπλο που εχουμε απεναντι στον ιο αυτον ειναι η πληροφορια και η αληθεια! δεν πρεπει ουτε να υπαρχουν υπερβολες προς το κακο η προς το καλο , και ουτε ψεματα! Οπως θεωρω μεγα λαθος το να λεμε στον κοσμο οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος, οτι ολα ειναι καλα! για να μην υπαρχει τρομος η πανικος. Αυτο ειναι βλακεια διοτις ενδεχομενος σε καποιον η σε καποιο μερος να μπορουσε να αποφευφθει η μεταδοση του ιου και αυτο να μην εγινε λογο της μη προστασιας ,αφου δεν θελουν να δεχτουν το προβλημα,δεν θελουν τον πανικο! η τον φοβο! Δεν μπορουμε να παμε κοντρα σε ενα αρχαιο αισθημα προστασιας του ειδους μας, τον φοβο, αυτος μας βοηθαει να υπαρχουμε ακομα !! καλητερα καποιος φοβισμενος, η ακομα και τρομαγμενος παρα να ειναι αρρωστος με τον κοροναιο!


Αισιόδοξο μήνυμα.. Όπως πάντα άλλωστε.

----------


## Ορέστης

Επεσε ο πυρετος αλλα εχω λιγο βηχα. Ισως απο το τηγανι που αφησε ο αδερφος μου στο ματι να καιγεται. Πιο ανευθυνο ανθρωπο δεν εχω γνωρισει. Την αλλη φορα αφησε ξεκλειδωτα και μας διαρρηξανε. Ολα στον πουτσο του.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Επεσε ο πυρετος αλλα εχω λιγο βηχα. Ισως απο το τηγανι που αφησε ο αδερφος μου στο ματι να καιγεται. Πιο ανευθυνο ανθρωπο δεν εχω γνωρισει. Την αλλη φορα αφησε ξεκλειδωτα και μας διαρρηξανε. Ολα στον πουτσο του.


 Εντάξει, ένα κρυωματακι είναι. Κάτσε μέσα δύο μέρες, πιες ζεστά και Όλα οκ. Ο πυρετός φτάνει στο υψηλότερο σημείο 4-6 το απόγευμα. Αν δεν έχεις τώρα, Όλα οκ! Εγώ αντίθετα νιώθω εδώ και μέρες κάτι ελαφρύ σε μύτη και λαιμό χωρίς συνάχι όμως. Υποθέτω ότι είναι ερεθισμός από τα πολλά διάφορα αντισηπτικά και αντιμικροβιακά σε σπίτι και δουλειά. Και στη δουλειά πλέον απολυμαίνουν συνεχώς και βρωμάει νοσοκομείο. Κουράστηκα.....

----------


## giorgos panou

Εγινε θεμα το αν ειναι σωστο να υπαρξει η θεια κοινωνια η οχι! λογο του κοροναιου! Ημαρτον!!Τοσες χιλιαδες χρονια υπαρχει αυτο το μυστηριο, εχει συναντησει τοσες θανατηφορες ασθενεις! τοσους λοιμους και ιους! σε εποχες πολυ πιο δυσκολες και δεν το σταματησαν! ,
Εξαλου ακομα και επιστημονικα αν το παρουμε το θεμα ,Aκουσα με τα δικα μου τα αυτια τον πατερ Φιλιππο στην Αχαρνων , να αναφεει οτι το υλικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο το κουταλακι αλλα και το δοχειο οπου υπαρχει μεσα η κοινωνια ειναι απο κραμα μεταλου οπου εχει μυκητοκτονο δυνατοτητες! επισης το κρασι ειναι αρκετους βαθμους αλκοολης ,αρα κι απο εκει υπαρχει προστασια αφου οπως ξερουμε το αλκοολ προστατευει καπως τον οργανισμο μας απο τον ιο. Ξεκαθαρισαι ομως οτι δεν ειναι οτι σταματαν καθε πυθανοτητα ,αλλα οτι μενουν πολυ λιγες πλεον. Γιια αυτο κι συμπληρωσαι πως εχει δωθει εντολη στις εκκλησειες να προσπαθουν οσο μπορουν οι ιερεις νσ μην ακουμπουν οσο μπορουν την πετσετσ μετσ. 
Ακομα και οι πιο λεπτομερεις και σχολαστικοι ομως θα καθισηχασουν νομιζω αφου οΕΟΔΥ λεει πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κατα το μυστηριο.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Εγινε θεμα το αν ειναι σωστο να υπαρξει η θεια κοινωνια η οχι! λογο του κοροναιου! Ημαρτον!!Τοσες χιλιαδες χρονια υπαρχει αυτο το μυστηριο, εχει συναντησει τοσες θανατηφορες ασθενεις! τοσους λοιμους και ιους! σε εποχες πολυ πιο δυσκολες και δεν το σταματησαν! ,
> Εξαλου ακομα και επιστημονικα αν το παρουμε το θεμα ,Aκουσα με τα δικα μου τα αυτια τον πατερ Φιλιππο στην Αχαρνων , να αναφεει οτι το υλικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο το κουταλακι αλλα και το δοχειο οπου υπαρχει μεσα η κοινωνια ειναι απο κραμα μεταλου οπου εχει μυκητοκτονο δυνατοτητες! επισης το κρασι ειναι αρκετους βαθμους αλκοολης ,αρα κι απο εκει υπαρχει προστασια αφου οπως ξερουμε το αλκοολ προστατευει καπως τον οργανισμο μας απο τον ιο. Ξεκαθαρισαι ομως οτι δεν ειναι οτι σταματαν καθε πυθανοτητα ,αλλα οτι μενουν πολυ λιγες πλεον. Γιια αυτο κι συμπληρωσαι πως εχει δωθει εντολη στις εκκλησειες να προσπαθουν οσο μπορουν οι ιερεις νσ μην ακουμπουν οσο μπορουν την πετσετσ μετσ. 
> Ακομα και οι πιο λεπτομερεις και σχολαστικοι ομως θα καθισηχασουν νομιζω αφου οΕΟΔΥ λεει πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κατα το μυστηριο.


Αφού ακόμα και ο ΕΟΔΥ καθησυχάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος μετάδοσης από τη Θεία Κοινωνία αλίμονο μας. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το μεσαίωνα το 1/3 του πληθυσμού στην Ευρώπη πέθανε από την πανώλη επειδή ο μοναδικός τόπος συγχρωτισμου τότε ήταν οι ναοί και όλοι έτρεχαν έντρομοι να προσευχηθούν και να κοινωνήσουν για σωθούν.

----------


## ntinti

Όλα τα λύσαμε η Θεία Κοινωνία έμεινε ....
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κάνεις να πας να μεταλαβεις άλλωστε όταν το κάνεις πρέπει να το κάνεις από την καρδιά σου και με καθαρή ψυχη.

Είναι αμαρτία και μόνο που το σκέφτεσαι,απλά βρήκαν έδαφος τώρα να σπείρουν κι άλλο τα ζιζάνια τους...

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειπα στη μανα μου να μην πηγαινει στην εκκλησια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ηπια νερο απο μπουκαλι εμφιαλωμενο που εφερε ο αδελφος μου. Με επιασε βηχας με φλεμμα ενω ημουν μια χαρα. Οποιοσδηποτε μπορουσε να το εχει αγγιξει,

----------


## akis1

> Αφού ακόμα και ο ΕΟΔΥ καθησυχάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος μετάδοσης από τη Θεία Κοινωνία αλίμονο μας. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το μεσαίωνα το 1/3 του πληθυσμού στην Ευρώπη πέθανε από την πανώλη επειδή ο μοναδικός τόπος συγχρωτισμου τότε ήταν οι ναοί και όλοι έτρεχαν έντρομοι να προσευχηθούν και να κοινωνήσουν για σωθούν.


κανεις μεγαλο λαθος......! δεν καθησυχαζει κανεις.......και μην ακουσω ξανα οτι απο την Θεία Κοινωνία δεν μεταδιδεται ο ιος.....

----------


## akis1

Ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΕΔΗΝ είπε ότι μεταδίδεται ο κορονοϊός μέσω της Θείας Κοινωνίας και κατηγόρησε τον ΕΟΔΥ.

Ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΕΔΗΝ Μιχάλης Γιαννάκος, μίλησε σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό και χαρακτήρισε επικίνδυνη την Θεία Κοινωνία, ως προς την εξάπλωση του κορονοϊού. Μάλιστα, κατηγόρησε ανοιχτά τους ιερείς που ισχυρίζονται πως ο ιός δεν μεταδίδεται μέσω της Θείας Κοινωνίας. Ακόμη, μίλησε για λάθος του ΕΟΔΥ για το κρούσμα στην Αμαλιάδα.

Επιπλέον, επισήμανε τα κρούσματα κορονοϊού στην Αμαλιάδα πως «40 συνάδελφοι είναι σε καραντίνα. Μπορεί να έχουμε πάρα πολλά κρούσματα στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει να θωρακίσει χθες η κυβέρνηση το υγειονομικό μας σύστημα. Εκτός από τον κίνδυνο να μειωθεί το προσωπικό στα νοσοκομεία λόγω κορονοϊού, οι 100 κλίνες ΜΕΘ παραμένουν κλειστές, γιατί δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό».

Μάλιστα, έκρουσε τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου, λέγοντας, ότι «θα πρέπει να υπάρχει περισσότερος έλεγχος στα νησιά, γιατί αν βρεθεί κρούσμα στη Μόρια, θα πρέπει να τεθεί όλο το νησί σε καραντίνα».

----------


## oboro

Δυστυχως ακομη και καθηγητικα υποκειμενα, υποτιθεται σχετικα με αντικειμενα, βγηκαν και βγαλαν την θεια κοινωνια θαυματουργη. Σε αλλη χωρα, θα ειχαν ηδη κινηθει διαδικασιες για καταργηση μονιμοτητας/tenure των αλλα ενταξει, μην ξεχναμε και ποιος εδωσε στον κοσμο το φως της γνωσης- 

μωρε το μυαλο τους και μια λιρα... Μην αρχισω καλυτερα δεκατιανατικα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Χαλασε και ο καιρος. Αυτο ευνοει τον ιο.

----------


## giorgos panou

δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενας επισημος κρατικος επιστημονας η φορεας οπου να λεει με αποδηξεις η εστω με ενδηξεις οτι η θεια κοινωνια ειναι φοβος μεταδωσης του ιου! Εδω η υπευθυνη και μια απο τις πιο αναγνωρισμενες ανοσιολογος επιστημονας της χωρας ειπε πως θα παει και η ιδια και οτι εν εχεις πιστη ο κινδυνος φευγει! Κατις που εχει αποδηξει η ιστορια οτι ειναι ετσι! 
Προσωπικα δεν θα κοινωνισω διοτις δεν προλαβαινω! αλλα θα ελεγα να πανε , οποιος θελει κι πιστευει ειναι ελευθερς να κανει οτι θελει! διοτις η δυναμη της πιστης ειναι πανω απο ιους και απο καρκινους! , εχουν γινει πολλες φορες θαυματα, ανθρωποι με καρκινο σε τελευταιο σταδιο κι γιατρευτικαν θαυματουργα! αρα?? 
Οποιος θελει παει οποιος δεν θελει δεν παει! Δεν καταλαβαινω το μενος αυτων που δεν θελουν ,να πανε, που νομιζουν οτι υπαρχει φοβος! τι τους ενδιαφερει το τι θα κανουν οι αλλοι? ελευθερια δεν εχουμε?

----------


## george1520

Όπου αγγίζουν τα χέρια μας, το στόμα μας αφήνουμε μικρόβια.. Ας σταματήσει η καραμέλα με την θεία κοινωνία. Πριν λίγες μέρες άκουσα στην τηλεόραση ένα ιερέα να λέει ότι όσοι πιστεύουν στον Θεό δεν θα κολλήσουν τον ιό.. Τέτοια ακούω και νευριάζω.. 
Ας μιλάμε με λογική και όχι με ότι μας έρθει στο κεφάλι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Αχ πες εσυ για μενα μην ριξω καμμια καντηλα τωρα!

----------


## giorgos panou

νομιζω οτι η γυναικα οπου ειναι βραβευμενη ως απο τις καλητερες επιστημωνες σε μεταδιδομενες ασθενειες και ιους ειναι καλητερη απο εμας! ,αυτης την κουβεντα αναφερα! τυποτα δικο μου!
Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο ειναι το προβλημα οσων δεν θελουν η οσων ειναι αντι στον χριστο? εξαλου αυτοι πωτες δεν θα κοινωνουσαν!! μην βρηκαν ευκρει να χτυπησουν την ορθωδοξια? "πατερ,Γεωργιος "

----------


## george1520

Δεν είπα πουθενά αν πιστεύω ή όχι. Άλλο το ένα κι άλλο το άλλο.. Να μιλάμε με λογική και όχι να τραβάμε κάτι από τα μαλλιά..

----------


## giorgos panou

στο φορουμ και σε καθε φορουμ ο καθε ενας μπορει να καταθετει διαφορες αποψεις, οχι μονο τις δικες του, οπως και ιδεωλογιες! Εξαλου αυτο ειναι η ενοια της ελευθεροτυπιας. Ετσι λοιπον -οπως κι μου αρεσει να κανω, δικαιωμα μου εξαλου - θα καταθεσω κατις που διαβασα σε ιταλικο χριστιανικο περιοδικο.
Συμφωνα με αυτο,οπου το διαβαζουν πανω απο 5 εκατομυρια!!! κι λεγετε απο τα καλητερα μετα την επισιμη εφινεριδα με περιοδικο του Βατικανου. Εκει λοιπον αναφερει οτι ολο αυτο που συμβαινει στην Ιταλια ειναι σχεδιο του αντιχριστου! οπου μεσα στο 2019 εκανε το πρωτο του βημα και στο 2020 εκανε το πρωτο του χτυπημα, διαλεξε την ιταλια οπου ειναι βαρια χριστιανικη χωρα! Συμφωνα με αυτους, ο ιος αυτος θα μεταλλαχτει και θα υπαρξει η ημερα οπου θα δημιουργει ανθρωπους μεταλλαγμενους, οπου θα εχουν αλλαγμενο ερμα και θα ακουνε εντολες μοναχα απο τον εκλεκτο του αντιχριστου! Ταυτοχρονα ετοιμαζετε και το επομενο χτυπημα. Αυτοι που θα κολλησουν το ιο θα ειναι στρτιοτες του κακου! 
να σας δω τωτες τι θα κανετε!! Εαν γινει υτο,φανταζομαι οτι αυτοι δεν θα μπορουν να γινουν μελοι στο φορουμ, αρα εδω θα ειμαστε οι καλοι ε ?

----------


## george1520

Εγώ σχολιασα μόνο αυτό που λέτε για την θεία κοινωνία.. Όλα τα άλλα δεν τα σχολιασα άσχετα αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ..

----------


## elis

ετσι σε θελουμε πανου 
https://youtu.be/S8Pvmbc5jig

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δυστυχως ακομη και καθηγητικα υποκειμενα, υποτιθεται σχετικα με αντικειμενα, βγηκαν και βγαλαν την θεια κοινωνια θαυματουργη. Σε αλλη χωρα, θα ειχαν ηδη κινηθει διαδικασιες για καταργηση μονιμοτητας/tenure των αλλα ενταξει, μην ξεχναμε και ποιος εδωσε στον κοσμο το φως της γνωσης- 
> 
> μωρε το μυαλο τους και μια λιρα... Μην αρχισω καλυτερα δεκατιανατικα.


Οboro... !!!παναιαμ...παναιαμ...

----------


## Macgyver

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## oboro

> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Οταν σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης υπαρχει ολοκληρη ενοτητα για τους ανθρωπους που προσβαλλεις ως "πολυ αρρωστους", ε... Ειναι λιγο φαουλ τωρα που τα λεμε.

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το να λες δε γουσταρω πχ τους τραμπουκους, τους διπλοπροφιλους, τους λογοκλοπους η οσους δημοσιευουν προσωπικα δεδομενα...

----------


## Macgyver

.................................................. .................................................. .............

----------


## oboro

> Σευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια ...την αποψη μου ειπα , απαγορευεται ? τι εισαι συ ? η διαχειρηση ? δεν νομιζω .....κακοπροαιρετος εισαι , εξ ορισμου .......
> δεν θελω πολλα πολλα μαζι σου , ουτε κι εσυ με μενα φανταζομαι ..........δεμ αλληλογουσταρομαστε ......
> δεν εχεις να καταγγειλεις κατι τωρα , ετσι δεν ειναι ?


Ευτυχης συγκυρια λοιπον που σε δημοσιο φορουμ εγραψες και σε δημοσιο φορουμ σου απαντησα. Ξερεις, εκει που δε χρειαζεται κανεις αδεια απο κανεναν για να απαντησει; Τωρα οσο για το σκεπτικο της απαντησης μου νομιζω το ανελυσα. Χωρις καν να καταφυγω σε προσωπικους χαρακτηρισμους.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ευτυχης συγκυρια λοιπον που σε δημοσιο φορουμ εγραψες και σε δημοσιο φορουμ σου απαντησα. Ξερεις, εκει που δε χρειαζεται κανεις αδεια απο κανεναν για να απαντησει; Τωρα οσο για το σκεπτικο της απαντησης μου νομιζω το ανελυσα. Χωρις καν να καταφυγω σε προσωπικους χαρακτηρισμους.


Προτιμω να μην σου απαντησω καν ........

----------


## oboro

> Προτιμω να μην σου απαντησω καν ........




Ζω να εμπνεω φρονηση και συνεση. ^__^

----------


## Eagle guy

> στο φορουμ και σε καθε φορουμ ο καθε ενας μπορει να καταθετει διαφορες αποψεις, οχι μονο τις δικες του, οπως και ιδεωλογιες! Εξαλου αυτο ειναι η ενοια της ελευθεροτυπιας. Ετσι λοιπον -οπως κι μου αρεσει να κανω, δικαιωμα μου εξαλου - θα καταθεσω κατις που διαβασα σε ιταλικο χριστιανικο περιοδικο.
> Συμφωνα με αυτο,οπου το διαβαζουν πανω απο 5 εκατομυρια!!! κι λεγετε απο τα καλητερα μετα την επισιμη εφινεριδα με περιοδικο του Βατικανου. Εκει λοιπον αναφερει οτι ολο αυτο που συμβαινει στην Ιταλια ειναι σχεδιο του αντιχριστου! οπου μεσα στο 2019 εκανε το πρωτο του βημα και στο 2020 εκανε το πρωτο του χτυπημα, διαλεξε την ιταλια οπου ειναι βαρια χριστιανικη χωρα! Συμφωνα με αυτους, ο ιος αυτος θα μεταλλαχτει και θα υπαρξει η ημερα οπου θα δημιουργει ανθρωπους μεταλλαγμενους, οπου θα εχουν αλλαγμενο ερμα και θα ακουνε εντολες μοναχα απο τον εκλεκτο του αντιχριστου! Ταυτοχρονα ετοιμαζετε και το επομενο χτυπημα. Αυτοι που θα κολλησουν το ιο θα ειναι στρτιοτες του κακου! 
> να σας δω τωτες τι θα κανετε!! Εαν γινει υτο,φανταζομαι οτι αυτοι δεν θα μπορουν να γινουν μελοι στο φορουμ, αρα εδω θα ειμαστε οι καλοι ε ?


Εεγώ είμαι πιστός και ίσως κοινωνήσω κιόλας κάποια στιγμή αλλά είναι προφανές ότι το περιοδικό αυτό λέει μπούρδες. Σιγά μη μεταλλαχθούν οι άνθρωποι και γίνουν εξωγήινοι ή στρατιώτες του αντιχρίστου!

----------


## akis1

οπου εχει πολυ κοσμο ακομα και αν αυτο ειναι μια εκκλησια και ποσο μαλλον αν καποιος θελει να κοινωνήσει ας το κανει...... κανεις δεν ξερει.... ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει...

πιστευεις στα θαυματα? τοτε δεν θα κολησεις.....

----------


## Macgyver

> πιστευεις στα θαυματα? τοτε δεν θα κολησεις.....


Ναι,εγω πιστευω στα θαυματα , αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν φοβαμαι ενα ιο.........που ειναι απειροελαχιστες οι περιπτωσεις να κολλησεις , και δη αν εισαι υγιης οργανισμος .....αμα εισαι υπερηλιξ , και αρρωστος , εκει θα το σκεπτομουν ......

----------


## akis1

> Ναι,εγω πιστευω στα θαυματα , αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν φοβαμαι ενα ιο.........που ειναι απειροελαχιστες οι περιπτωσεις να κολλησεις , και δη αν εισαι υγιης οργανισμος .....αμα εισαι υπερηλιξ , και αρρωστος , εκει θα το σκεπτομουν ......


ειρωνικά το είπα...... κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπουν την αγια κοινωνία και δεν είναι απλά ένας ιός.......

κανονικα θα επρεπε με μασκες να παμε στην εκκλησια....

σορρυ που το λεω αυτο αλλα η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει πολυ με τα κρουσματα.......

----------


## Macgyver

> ειρωνικά το είπα...... κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπουν την αγια κοινωνία και δεν είναι απλά ένας ιός.............


Δεν το λεω καθολου ειρωνικα , σορυ , αλλα εχω την πιστη μου , οχι για τα σκατοιο, αλλα γενικοτερα ..........συγγνωμη αν σε απογοητευω .......αλλα ετσι ειμαι, , πιστος , τωρα αν με ρωτησεις γιατι εστειλε ο Μεγαλος τον ιο , η την 18ετη κτθλψη μου , πραματικα δεν εχω απαντηση , αλλα δεν ειναι κακο να οργιζεσαι εναντια στον Θεο, ανθρωποι ειμεθα .....με ανθρωπινα συναισθηματα ........και μου εισαι συμπαθης , μιας και εχουμε το ιδιο κολλημα , με τα κωλοζαναξ , εσυ με 0.75 , εγω με παραπανω ......

----------


## akis1

> Δεν το λεω καθολου ειρωνικα , σορυ , αλλα εχω την πιστη μου , οχι για τα σκατοιο, αλλα γενικοτερα ..........συγγνωμη αν σε απογοητευω .......αλλα ετσι ειμαι, , πιστος , τωρα αν με ρωτησεις γιατι εστειλε ο Μεγαλος τον ιο , η την 18ετη κτθλψη μου , πραματικα δεν εχω απαντηση , αλλα δεν ειναι κακο να οργιζεσαι εναντια στον Θεο, ανθρωποι ειμεθα .....με ανθρωπινα συναισθηματα ........και μου εισαι συμπαθης , μιας και εχουμε το ιδιο κολλημα , με τα κωλοζαναξ , εσυ με 0.75 , εγω με παραπανω ......


το είπα γενικά αυτό με τα θαύματα δεν πήγαινε για σένα ρε συ

αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι γενικά όπου έχει πολύ κόσμο να προστατευόμαστε... είτε αυτό είναι ένα θέατρο,cinema... η ακόμα και μια εκκλησια... και φυσικά ο ιός μπορεί να μεταδοθεί από το κουτάλι της αγίας κοινωνίας... ξέρω πολύ θα πούνε μα αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν... και αλλα τέτοια... 

όμως ας είμαστε λίγο ρεαλιστές...... ακόμα και αν πιστεύουμε πρέπει να προστατευόμαστε.....
και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν οργίζομαι αυτη ειναι καθαρα η αποψη μου και δεν θελω φυσικα να προσβάλω κανεναν........

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια νιωθετε κι εσεις καποιες στιγμες οτι θα ηταν ωραια αν τα πραγματα χειροτερευαν;

----------


## Ορέστης

Αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω ζαλαδα και εχω κατζρροη. Υπαρχει πριπτωση να κολλησα κατι οταν αγοραζα χυμο ροδι με 80 λεπτα και ηρθε διπλα μου ενας ταξιτζης και φωναζε διασκορπιζοντας μο, υσματικα σταγονιδια. Καλα αυτοι πρεπει να εχουν ολοι κορονοιο

----------


## Antonis8

> Πρεπει νασαι νοσοφοβικος , για να φοβασαι εναν ασχετο ιο , που δεν ξερεις αν υπαρχει, αλλα και να υπαρχει, παλι φοβουνται οι νοσοφοβικοι, που ειναι πολλοι αποτι βλεπω ......
> δεν γουσταρω τους νοσοφοβικους , ειναι πολυ αρρωστοι .....
> και μην μου το σβησεις , αγαπητε AEON ......................
> τι να πεις σεναν νοσοφοβικο? μην φοβασαι ? ειναι σαν να λες σεναν παθολογικα αγχωτικο , ' μην αγχωνεσαι ¨, ε , δεν θα πιασει ......


Προφανώς δεν έχεις επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και δεν κατανοείς τις επιστημονικές ανακοινώσεις. 


Προσωπικά είμαι υποχόνδριος (κυρίως με την καρδιά όμως) και όχι, δεν φοβάμαι τον κορωνοϊο ούτε τρέφω κάποια παράλογη φοβία, αλλά σαφώς και πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε μέτρα προφύλαξης γιατί πρόκειται περι πανδημίας και δεν ξέρουμε πληρως και πώς συμπεριφέρεται ο ιός. Συγνώμη που θα πάρω πιο σοβαρά τις ανακοινώσεις του παγκόσμιου οργανισμού υγείας,από όσα λες εσύ στο φόρουμ. Είσαι και απρεπης απέναντι σε όλα αυτά τα άτομα που έχασαν τη ζωή τους ή σε άτομα που πιθανόν νοσούν εδώ μέσα ή ξέρουν άτομα που νοσούν και ανησυχούν για τους δικούς τους. 

Αν δεν είσαι νοσοφοβικος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πάντα σχολιάζεις θέματα νοσοφοβικων και γιατί δεν σέβεσαι αυτό που έχουν. Είναι το ίδιο σαν να ερχόμουν να κοροϊδέψω την κατάθλιψη και τον εθισμό σου λέγοντας "εγώ δεν έχω κατάθλιψη................ ούτε είμαι εθισμένος..... εντελως χαζό να έχεις κατάθλιψη.....................".



Κι εγώ πάντως αν έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα ζαναξ, θα ήμουν απόλυτα χαλαρός. Τι να γίνει όμως,δεν έχουμε όλοι αυτό το προνόμιο.

Και δεν στα λέω απότομα, απαντώ στο δικό σου άστοχο και προσβλητικό σχόλιο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω ζαλαδα και εχω κατζρροη. Υπαρχει πριπτωση να κολλησα κατι οταν αγοραζα χυμο ροδι με 80 λεπτα και ηρθε διπλα μου ενας ταξιτζης και φωναζε διασκορπιζοντας μο, υσματικα σταγονιδια. Καλα αυτοι πρεπει να εχουν ολοι κορονοιο




Δεν είναι συμπτώματα του ιού αυτά. Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε ότι πολλοί νοσούν και δεν το ξέρουν ακόμα και απλώς διασπείρουν τον ιό. Ας ελπίσουμε να μειωθεί με τη ζέστη. Αλλά κάποιοι είναι τόσο ανεύθυνοι που ούτε απλές υπουργικές οδηγίες δεν είναι σε θέση να ακούσουν,όπως στην "επανάσταση" για τα καρναβάλια. Αν κόλλησε κάποιος λόγω καρναβαλιού δεν θα φανεί ακόμα, θέλει δύο βδομάδες επώασης ο ιός. 

Και μπορεί να έχουμε και επιπτώσεις στον τουρισμό. Ας ελπίσουμε να σταματήσει όλο αυτό.

----------


## Antonis8

Έρχεται και Πάσχα, να δούμε πόσα σαινια χριστιανοί θα πάνε στις εκκλησίες. Βάζουν και σε κίνδυνο τις ζωές των άλλων όμως,αυτό δεν το σκέφτονται. Σε μια σοβαρότερη χώρα ,όπως στην Κίνα, θα τους μπαγκλαρωναν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε καραγκιοζηδες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Παιδια νιωθετε κι εσεις καποιες στιγμες οτι θα ηταν ωραια αν τα πραγματα χειροτερευαν;




Αν το πάθαιναν και όσοι μισώ,ναι. 

Προσωπικά αγχώνομαι που θα κλείσουν τα σχολεία γιατι τα παιδιά είναι φορείς μικροβίων και ενοχλητικά και θα πρέπει να τα ανεχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι ενώ δεν υπάρχουν κρούσματα σε σχολεία. Πιο πολύ θα φέρει τη διασπορά γιατί αντί να πηγαίνουν σχολείο και να είναι περιορισμένα,θα κόβουν βόλτες.

----------


## akis1

σοβαρευτείτε............

Μην αγχώνεστε όλα είν' okay....!!!

----------


## oboro

ok boomer


:P

----------


## ntinti

> Αν το πάθαιναν και όσοι μισώ,ναι. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αγχώνομαι που θα κλείσουν τα σχολεία γιατι τα παιδιά είναι φορείς μικροβίων και ενοχλητικά και θα πρέπει να τα ανεχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι ενώ δεν υπάρχουν κρούσματα σε σχολεία. Πιο πολύ θα φέρει τη διασπορά γιατί αντί να πηγαίνουν σχολείο και να είναι περιορισμένα,θα κόβουν βόλτες.


Μπράβο σου Αντώνη ωραία άποψη έχεις για τα παιδιά. .....

Αυτά με πολύ φιλικό τρόπο γιατί πιο πάνω σχολίασες ποστ που ο Μακ έλεγε για τους νοσοφοβικους.......

Δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανένα σας αλλά μην σχολιάζεται πράγματα που εσείς οι ίδιοι αργότερα τα κάνετε.....

----------


## george1520

Αυτό το θέμα είναι παααααρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον.. Βλεπεις πως σκέφτεται ο καθένας εδώ μέσα...

----------


## oboro

Εμ το εχουν αυτο ο φοβος και η αβεβαιοτητα, μας βγαζουν πραγματα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν το πάθαιναν και όσοι μισώ,ναι. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αγχώνομαι που θα κλείσουν τα σχολεία γιατι τα παιδιά είναι φορείς μικροβίων και ενοχλητικά και θα πρέπει να τα ανεχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι ενώ δεν υπάρχουν κρούσματα σε σχολεία. Πιο πολύ θα φέρει τη διασπορά γιατί αντί να πηγαίνουν σχολείο και να είναι περιορισμένα,θα κόβουν βόλτες.


Τα παιδιά είναι ενοχλητικά? Και θα πρέπει να τα ανέχεσαι? 
Δεν θέλω να συγχυστω πρωί πρωί..

----------


## Nikolas73

> Αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω ζαλαδα και εχω κατζρροη. Υπαρχει πριπτωση να κολλησα κατι οταν αγοραζα χυμο ροδι με 80 λεπτα και ηρθε διπλα μου ενας ταξιτζης και φωναζε διασκορπιζοντας μο, υσματικα σταγονιδια. Καλα αυτοι πρεπει να εχουν ολοι κορονοιο


Η ζαλάδα είναι από το φόβο.
Η καταρροή είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο τέτοια εποχή.
Τα συμπτώματα το κορωνοιου είναι πυρετός, ξηρός βήχας και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δύσπνοια.
Δύσπνοια βέβαια θα νιώσουμε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας το επόμενο διάστημα ως ψυχοσωματικο λόγω της μαζικής υστερίας που είναι προ των πυλών.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο είναι το θέμα σας. Ναι, τα περισσότερα παιδια μου είναι ενοχλητικά ,ουρλιαζουν,έχουν άσχημη συμπεριφορα και είναι γεμάτα μυξες
Στο περιβάλλον μου τουλάχιστον. Οι υποτιθεμενοι οικογενειαρχες είναι η χειρότερη φάρα στα μέρη μου, έχω κακές προσωπικες εμπειριες. 

Το να λέω ότι τα παιδιά είναι ενοχλητικά διαφέρει κατά πολυ με το να βρίζει καπποιος τους νοσοφοβικους,γιατί είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και η χρήση του νετ δεν συστηνεται σε παιδιά χωρίς επιβλεψη οποτε δεν θα είχαν θέση εδώ μέσα έτσι κι αλλιώς και γιατι ειναι μια απλη προσωπικη και πρεπουσα απόψη χωρις να βριζω και χωρις να την εκφραζω επαναλαμβανομενα οπως ο Μακ. 

Επίσης, πιο πανω πχ ο Ορεστης (γεια σου φιλε) ειπε για τους οδηγους ταξι και τους ηλικιωμενους, εκει δεν σας ειδα να εξαπτεστε, τι επιλεκτικες και υποκριτικες ευαισθησιες ειναι αυτες;

Θα μπορουσα να έχω φοβία με τα παιδιά λόγω τραυμάτων και μπουλινγκ στην παιδικη μου ηλικία, που ξέρετε εσείς τι έχω περάσει και τι έχω βιώσει και εξαπτεστε και που θέλετε να καταλήξετε; Αν υπηρχε ειδική θεματολογία για παιδιά,οπως για νοσοφοβικους εδώ μέσα,δεν θα εμπαινα όπως ο Μακ να πω κάτι αρνητικό, θα την αγνοουσα. Αυτό που κάνει ο Μακ αντίκειται στους κανόνες του φόρουμ και το έχει ξανακανει πολλάκις. Εγώ κατοικω διπλα σε οικογενεια με παιδια που δηλητηριασαν τα ζώα που φροντιζα και έχω πολυ κακές εμπειριες απο τετοιους ανθρωπους και τώρα που δεν έχουν σχολείο θα με ενοχλουν όλη τη μέρα και θα με βριζουν μαζί με τους γονείς τους.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αυτό το θέμα είναι παααααρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον.. Βλεπεις πως σκέφτεται ο καθένας εδώ μέσα...


Δεν θα το ελεγα, ο καθένας μπαινει και λέει τη βλακεία του. Προσωπικα έχω ξαναδιαβασει τις απόψεις του Μακ, ίσως καποιοι δεν εχουν καλή παρατηρητικότητα και δεν μπορουν να εντρυφησουν σε χαρακτήρες μέσω γραπτων.

Το ότι είμαι άθεος πχ, το έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο θέμα κλπ. Δεν βλεπω καινούργιες πληροφορίες στο παρον θέμα εκτός του παραληρηματος του giorgospanou που προσωπικα δεν τον έχω πετυχει σε άλλο θέμα γιατί γράφω κυρίως σε άλλη ενότητα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο είναι το θέμα σας. Ναι, τα περισσότερα παιδια μου είναι ενοχλητικά ,ουρλιαζουν,έχουν άσχημη συμπεριφορα και είναι γεμάτα μυξες
> Στο περιβάλλον μου τουλάχιστον. Οι υποτιθεμενοι οικογενειαρχες είναι η χειρότερη φάρα στα μέρη μου, έχω κακές προσωπικες εμπειριες. 
> 
> Το να λέω ότι τα παιδιά είναι ενοχλητικά διαφέρει κατά πολυ με το να βρίζει καπποιος τους νοσοφοβικους,γιατί είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και η χρήση του νετ δεν συστηνεται σε παιδιά χωρίς επιβλεψη οποτε δεν θα είχαν θέση εδώ μέσα έτσι κι αλλιώς και γιατι ειναι μια απλη προσωπικη και πρεπουσα απόψη χωρις να βριζω και χωρις να την εκφραζω επαναλαμβανομενα οπως ο Μακ. 
> 
> Επίσης, πιο πανω πχ ο Ορεστης (γεια σου φιλε) ειπε για τους οδηγους ταξι και τους ηλικιωμενους, εκει δεν σας ειδα να εξαπτεστε, τι επιλεκτικες και υποκριτικες ευαισθησιες ειναι αυτες;
> 
> Θα μπορουσα να έχω φοβία με τα παιδιά λόγω τραυμάτων και μπουλινγκ στην παιδικη μου ηλικία, που ξέρετε εσείς τι έχω περάσει και τι έχω βιώσει και εξαπτεστε και που θέλετε να καταλήξετε; Αν υπηρχε ειδική θεματολογία για παιδιά,οπως για νοσοφοβικους εδώ μέσα,δεν θα εμπαινα όπως ο Μακ να πω κάτι αρνητικό, θα την αγνοουσα. Αυτό που κάνει ο Μακ αντίκειται στους κανόνες του φόρουμ και το έχει ξανακανει πολλάκις. Εγώ κατοικω διπλα σε οικογενεια με παιδια που δηλητηριασαν τα ζώα που φροντιζα και έχω πολυ κακές εμπειριες απο τετοιους ανθρωπους και τώρα που δεν έχουν σχολείο θα με ενοχλουν όλη τη μέρα και θα με βριζουν μαζί με τους γονείς τους.


Το αν εσύ συναναστρέφεσαι με "υποτιθέμενους οικογενειάρχες που είναι η χειρότερη φάρα" αυτο δεν σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις γενικεύσεις..
Αν έχουν μύξες μην τα κοιτάς και αν κάνουν θόρυβο μην τα ακούς..
Προσωπικά αν κάποιος μου μίλαγε έτσι για τα δικά μου τα παιδιά θα τον ειχε πάρει και θα τον είχε σηκώσει..Δεν πήρα την άδεια κανενός για να κάνω τα παιδιά μου..
Μία φορά έτυχε να είμαι σε ενα μέρος με κόσμο..Μια "κυρία" μου είπε να μαζέψω το παιδί μου γιατί έκανε θόρυβο και ενοχλήθηκε.. Της απάντησα: "Κυρία μου εδώ είναι ένα μέρος που συχνάζουν οικογένειες με παιδιά.. Ηρεμία έχει μόνο στο νεκροταφείο" ...
Αυτά Αντώνη..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο είναι το θέμα σας. Ναι, τα περισσότερα παιδια μου είναι ενοχλητικά ,ουρλιαζουν,έχουν άσχημη συμπεριφορα και είναι γεμάτα μυξες
> Στο περιβάλλον μου τουλάχιστον. Οι υποτιθεμενοι οικογενειαρχες είναι η χειρότερη φάρα στα μέρη μου, έχω κακές προσωπικες εμπειριες. 
> 
> Το να λέω ότι τα παιδιά είναι ενοχλητικά διαφέρει κατά πολυ με το να βρίζει καπποιος τους νοσοφοβικους,γιατί είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και η χρήση του νετ δεν συστηνεται σε παιδιά χωρίς επιβλεψη οποτε δεν θα είχαν θέση εδώ μέσα έτσι κι αλλιώς και γιατι ειναι μια απλη προσωπικη και πρεπουσα απόψη χωρις να βριζω και χωρις να την εκφραζω επαναλαμβανομενα οπως ο Μακ. 
> 
> Επίσης, πιο πανω πχ ο Ορεστης (γεια σου φιλε) ειπε για τους οδηγους ταξι και τους ηλικιωμενους, εκει δεν σας ειδα να εξαπτεστε, τι επιλεκτικες και υποκριτικες ευαισθησιες ειναι αυτες;
> 
> Θα μπορουσα να έχω φοβία με τα παιδιά λόγω τραυμάτων και μπουλινγκ στην παιδικη μου ηλικία, που ξέρετε εσείς τι έχω περάσει και τι έχω βιώσει και εξαπτεστε και που θέλετε να καταλήξετε; Αν υπηρχε ειδική θεματολογία για παιδιά,οπως για νοσοφοβικους εδώ μέσα,δεν θα εμπαινα όπως ο Μακ να πω κάτι αρνητικό, θα την αγνοουσα. Αυτό που κάνει ο Μακ αντίκειται στους κανόνες του φόρουμ και το έχει ξανακανει πολλάκις. Εγώ κατοικω διπλα σε οικογενεια με παιδια που δηλητηριασαν τα ζώα που φροντιζα και έχω πολυ κακές εμπειριες απο τετοιους ανθρωπους και τώρα που δεν έχουν σχολείο θα με ενοχλουν όλη τη μέρα και θα με βριζουν μαζί με τους γονείς τους.


Η κατάσταση με τα παιδιά εχει όντως ξεφύγει. Δουλεύω σε μαγαζί που βλέπω πολλες οικογένειες καθε μέρα και όλα τα χρόνια στην δουλειά μου το παρατηρώ.. Έρχονται οι γονεις να πιουνε τον καφέ τους και τα παρατάνε με ενα ταμπλέτ η τα αφήνουν να γυρνανε δεξιά και αριστερά ενοχλώντας τους πάντες και πολλες φορές καταστρεφοντας και την περιουσία του αλλου λέγοντας "ε παιδιά είναι θα κάνουν ζημιές". Ναι να κάνουν στο σπιτι ΣΟΥ που τα πληρώνεις εσύ, όχι στην περιουσία του άλλου.. Έχουν πυρετό και ιώσεις και τα βγάζουν εξω μαζι τους για βόλτα. Ναι έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση συμφωνώ..πάει ο άλλος να φάει, να πιει καφε, να κάνει μπάνιο στην θάλασσα και πρέπει να ανεχεται τα πάντα επειδή ειναι παιδιά και μικρά. Και οι γονείς αραχτοι πίνουν καφέδες!!

----------


## george1520

Ρε δεν πάτε καλά εδώ μέσα..
Ο ένας λέει ότι δεν μεταδίδεται ο ιός με την θεία κοινωνία (έχω εγώ τον ιό αφήνω τα σάλια μου εκεί και έρχεταιο αλλος αμέσως μετά αλλά δεν κόλλα), ο άλλος λέει ότι τον ιό τον φοβούνται μονο όσοι φοβούνται τις αρρώστιες. Εντωμεταξύ τα γραφει σε σε ένα φόρουμ οπου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παλεύουν για να φύγουν από αυτή την κόλαση... Συν όλα τα άλλα που έγραψε..Προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα πόσο δύσκολο είναι.
Ο άλλος έρχεται και λέει "Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο είναι το θέμα σας. Ναι, τα περισσότερα παιδια μου είναι ενοχλητικά ,ουρλιαζουν,έχουν άσχημη συμπεριφορα και είναι γεμάτα μυξες" επειδή φοβάται τον ιο, συν ότι δεν τον νοιάζει αν τα πράγματα γίνουν χειρότερα και εύχεται να κολλήσουν οι άνθρωποι που μισεί..
Κι ενας ο άλλος μας λέει όλη μερα ότι κόλλησε τον ιό αλλά η ιδέα και μόνο να γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα του αρεσει. Ο. Κ.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν είναι συμπτώματα του ιού αυτά. Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε ότι πολλοί νοσούν και δεν το ξέρουν ακόμα και απλώς διασπείρουν τον ιό. Ας ελπίσουμε να μειωθεί με τη ζέστη. Αλλά κάποιοι είναι τόσο ανεύθυνοι που ούτε απλές υπουργικές οδηγίες δεν είναι σε θέση να ακούσουν,όπως στην "επανάσταση" για τα καρναβάλια. Αν κόλλησε κάποιος λόγω καρναβαλιού δεν θα φανεί ακόμα, θέλει δύο βδομάδες επώασης ο ιός. 
> 
> Και μπορεί να έχουμε και επιπτώσεις στον τουρισμό. Ας ελπίσουμε να σταματήσει όλο αυτό.


Αν και ειμαι εναντιον του πανικου, δυο σοβαροι επιστημονες που ακουσα, λενε οτι πιθανον να ειναι ασχημα τα πραγματα με αυτο τον ιο. Οι Κορεατες καταφεραν να τον περιορισουν με αυστηρα μετρα κοινωνικης απομονωσης. Μαλιστα εχουν και μια εφαρμογη στο κινητο που σου δειχνει αν βρεθηκες κοντα σε φορεα. Επικινδυνη τεχνολογια αλλα την καλοδεχτηκε ο κοσμος. 

Ενας ειναι αυτος: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3UR...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Ορέστης

> Έρχεται και Πάσχα, να δούμε πόσα σαινια χριστιανοί θα πάνε στις εκκλησίες. Βάζουν και σε κίνδυνο τις ζωές των άλλων όμως,αυτό δεν το σκέφτονται. Σε μια σοβαρότερη χώρα ,όπως στην Κίνα, θα τους μπαγκλαρωναν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε καραγκιοζηδες.


Στην Κινα δινουν αμοιβη για να καρφωσεις οποιον δε φοραει μασκα





> Αν το πάθαιναν και όσοι μισώ,ναι. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αγχώνομαι που θα κλείσουν τα σχολεία γιατι τα παιδιά είναι φορείς μικροβίων και ενοχλητικά και θα πρέπει να τα ανεχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι ενώ δεν υπάρχουν κρούσματα σε σχολεία. Πιο πολύ θα φέρει τη διασπορά γιατί αντί να πηγαίνουν σχολείο και να είναι περιορισμένα,θα κόβουν βόλτες.


Νομιζω δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο. Στο σχολειο κολλανε το ενα το αλλο, και μετα κολλανε τα μελη της οικογενειας τους, και τ α μελη της οικογενειας τους κολλανε τους υπολοιπους. 

Η μανα μου χτες ελεγε οτι ηθελε να παει στην αγορα. Της ειπα οτι θα την κλειδωσω εξω απ το σπιτι, χαχαχα : D Δε συνεννοουμαστε αλλιως.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ρε δεν πάτε καλά εδώ μέσα..
> 
> 
> ..
> Κι ενας ο άλλος μας λέει όλη μερα ότι κόλλησε τον ιό αλλά η ιδέα και μόνο να γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα του αρεσει. Ο. Κ.


Δεν ειπα οτι μου αρεσει ακριβως, αλλα οτι η ιδεα καποιας ολικης καταστροφης μου δημιουργει καποιο θετικο συναισθημα που δε μπορω να προσδιορισω. Νομιζω οτι με κανει να αισθανομαι πιο κοντα στους αλλους, ισως γιατι ειναι κατι που θα αντιμετωπιζαμε μαζι, ενω οταν ολα πηγαινουν καλα με κρινουν με κριτηρια στα οποια αποτυγχανω. Σας εχω πει για τα κουσουρια μου.

Αντωνη αμα οι αρρωστοι γινουν ζομπι, να ερθω στο νησι σου να τους εξολοθρευσουμε παρεα; :)

----------


## Antonis8

> Ρε δεν πάτε καλά εδώ μέσα..
> Ο ένας λέει ότι δεν μεταδίδεται ο ιός με την θεία κοινωνία (έχω εγώ τον ιό αφήνω τα σάλια μου εκεί και έρχεταιο αλλος αμέσως μετά αλλά δεν κόλλα), ο άλλος λέει ότι τον ιό τον φοβούνται μονο όσοι φοβούνται τις αρρώστιες. Εντωμεταξύ τα γραφει σε σε ένα φόρουμ οπου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παλεύουν για να φύγουν από αυτή την κόλαση... Συν όλα τα άλλα που έγραψε..Προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα πόσο δύσκολο είναι.
> Ο άλλος έρχεται και λέει "Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο είναι το θέμα σας. Ναι, τα περισσότερα παιδια μου είναι ενοχλητικά ,ουρλιαζουν,έχουν άσχημη συμπεριφορα και είναι γεμάτα μυξες" επειδή φοβάται τον ιο, συν ότι δεν τον νοιάζει αν τα πράγματα γίνουν χειρότερα και εύχεται να κολλήσουν οι άνθρωποι που μισεί..
> Κι ενας ο άλλος μας λέει όλη μερα ότι κόλλησε τον ιό αλλά η ιδέα και μόνο να γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα του αρεσει. Ο. Κ.




Δεν ευχήθηκα να κολλήσουν οι άνθρωποι που μισώ, απάντησα στο προφανώς χαλαρό σχόλιο του Ορέστη σε στυλ επίσης χαλαρό. Έχω πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από το να κάθομαι να εύχομαι να κολλήσουν κορωνοιό οι εχθροί μου. Αλλά επειδή δεν τους κόβει και ιδιαίτερα, προβλέπω ότι θα το κολλήσουν στην ανάσταση του θεανθρώπου που θα πάνε να τηρήσουν τα ήθη και έθιμα της ανηθικότητάς τους. 


Ναι, δεν είμαι ο ο Δρακουμέλ, είπα απλώς ότι τα παιδιά μου είναι ενοχλητικά και ναι, είναι γεγονός και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο ότι είναι πιο εύκολα να ματαδώσουν μικρόβια και ιούς, τι να κάνουμε τώρα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Το αν εσύ συναναστρέφεσαι με "υποτιθέμενους οικογενειάρχες που είναι η χειρότερη φάρα" αυτο δεν σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις γενικεύσεις..
> Αν έχουν μύξες μην τα κοιτάς και αν κάνουν θόρυβο μην τα ακούς..
> Προσωπικά αν κάποιος μου μίλαγε έτσι για τα δικά μου τα παιδιά θα τον ειχε πάρει και θα τον είχε σηκώσει..Δεν πήρα την άδεια κανενός για να κάνω τα παιδιά μου..
> Μία φορά έτυχε να είμαι σε ενα μέρος με κόσμο..Μια "κυρία" μου είπε να μαζέψω το παιδί μου γιατί έκανε θόρυβο και ενοχλήθηκε.. Της απάντησα: "Κυρία μου εδώ είναι ένα μέρος που συχνάζουν οικογένειες με παιδιά.. Ηρεμία έχει μόνο στο νεκροταφείο" ...
> Αυτά Αντώνη..



Δεν έκανα καμία γενίκευση, προφανώς δεν γνωρίζω όλα τα παιδιά του κόσμου, ούτε κι εσύ άλλωστε, αρα και η δική σου άποψη θα ήταν γενίικευση. 

Θεωρώ ότι οι γονείς θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν σε καφετέριες με παιδότοπους , οι υπόλοιποι δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα. Δεν θα εκφραζόμουν ποτέ μπροστά σε παιδι άσχημα και ούτε θα είχα την οποιαδήποτε διάθεση να εμπλακω σε διένεξη αν δεν υπήρχε λόγος.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ειπα οτι μου αρεσει ακριβως, αλλα οτι η ιδεα καποιας ολικης καταστροφης μου δημιουργει καποιο θετικο συναισθημα που δε μπορω να προσδιορισω. Νομιζω οτι με κανει να αισθανομαι πιο κοντα στους αλλους, ισως γιατι ειναι κατι που θα αντιμετωπιζαμε μαζι, ενω οταν ολα πηγαινουν καλα με κρινουν με κριτηρια στα οποια αποτυγχανω. Σας εχω πει για τα κουσουρια μου.
> 
> Αντωνη αμα οι αρρωστοι γινουν ζομπι, να ερθω στο νησι σου να τους εξολοθρευσουμε παρεα; :)


Ορέστη υπάρχουν και ευχάριστα πράγματα για να έρθουν οι άνθρωποι πιο κοντά.. Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου. 




> Δεν ευχήθηκα να κολλήσουν οι άνθρωποι που μισώ, απάντησα στο προφανώς χαλαρό σχόλιο του Ορέστη σε στυλ επίσης χαλαρό. Έχω πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από το να κάθομαι να εύχομαι να κολλήσουν κορωνοιό οι εχθροί μου. Αλλά επειδή δεν τους κόβει και ιδιαίτερα, προβλέπω ότι θα το κολλήσουν στην ανάσταση του θεανθρώπου που θα πάνε να τηρήσουν τα ήθη και έθιμα της ανηθικότητάς τους. 
> 
> 
> Ναι, δεν είμαι ο ο Δρακουμέλ, είπα απλώς ότι τα παιδιά μου είναι ενοχλητικά και ναι, είναι γεγονός και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο ότι είναι πιο εύκολα να ματαδώσουν μικρόβια και ιούς, τι να κάνουμε τώρα.


Αντώνη αυτή η τοποθέτηση σου είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη. Όπως το έγραψες το διάβασα διαφορετικά. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω αλλά ούτε θα διαφωνήσω όσο αφορά αυτό που είπες για τα παιδιά.. Θεωρώ μόνο ότι είναι ευθύνη των γονιών.

----------


## Antonis8

> Η κατάσταση με τα παιδιά εχει όντως ξεφύγει. Δουλεύω σε μαγαζί που βλέπω πολλες οικογένειες καθε μέρα και όλα τα χρόνια στην δουλειά μου το παρατηρώ.. Έρχονται οι γονεις να πιουνε τον καφέ τους και τα παρατάνε με ενα ταμπλέτ η τα αφήνουν να γυρνανε δεξιά και αριστερά ενοχλώντας τους πάντες και πολλες φορές καταστρεφοντας και την περιουσία του αλλου λέγοντας "ε παιδιά είναι θα κάνουν ζημιές". Ναι να κάνουν στο σπιτι ΣΟΥ που τα πληρώνεις εσύ, όχι στην περιουσία του άλλου.. Έχουν πυρετό και ιώσεις και τα βγάζουν εξω μαζι τους για βόλτα. Ναι έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση συμφωνώ..πάει ο άλλος να φάει, να πιει καφε, να κάνει μπάνιο στην θάλασσα και πρέπει να ανεχεται τα πάντα επειδή ειναι παιδιά και μικρά. Και οι γονείς αραχτοι πίνουν καφέδες!!



Ακριβώς. Εμείς έχουμε ξενοδοχείο, έχω δεχτεί άπειρα παραπάπονα από πελάτες που δεν άντεχαν την φασαρία των παιδιών. Και οι γονείς τους απλώς κάθονται αμέριμνοι. Δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά επί της ουσίας, οι γονείς φταίνε. Υπάρχουν και κάποιες εξαιρέσεις που τις χαίρεσαι και είναι πολύ ήσυχα τα παιδιά. Κι εγώ ήσυχος ήμουν ως παιδί. Έτσι πρέπει να τα μαθαίνουν οι γονείς σε δημόσιους χώρους. Θυμάμαι κάτι Ιταλοί είχαν αναστατώσει το ξενοδοχείο μια χρονιά, τα παιδιά τους έπαιζαν κυνηγητό στη ρεσεψιόν και εκείνοι άραζαν στον καναπέ ανενόχλητοι ενώ οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες δυσανασχετούσαν. 

Ναι, παιδιά είναι, μπορεί να κάνουν περιστασιακά φασαρία, αλλά βλέπεις από τη συμπεριφορά των γονιών αν αυτό είναι συχνό φαινόμενο ή αν τυχαίνει. Μπορώ να δείξω κατανόηση αν βλέπω ότι υπάρχει αντίληψη απο τη μεριά των γονιών. Αν είναι πέρα βρέχει, σόρυ, δεν είναι οι υπόλοιποι υποχρεωμένοι να ανέχονται την οικογενειακή σου κόλαση δημόσια.

----------


## Antonis8

Προτείνω να διαβάσετε τον Άρχοντα των Μυγών, ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο που αναλύει παραστατικά την παιδική ψυχολογία.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν έκανα καμία γενίκευση, προφανώς δεν γνωρίζω όλα τα παιδιά του κόσμου, ούτε κι εσύ άλλωστε, αρα και η δική σου άποψη θα ήταν γενίικευση. 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι οι γονείς θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν σε καφετέριες με παιδότοπους , οι υπόλοιποι δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα. Δεν θα εκφραζόμουν ποτέ μπροστά σε παιδι άσχημα και ούτε θα είχα την οποιαδήποτε διάθεση να εμπλακω σε διένεξη αν δεν υπήρχε λόγος.


Θα πάμε σε καφετέριες με παιδότοπους ναι..
ΑΛΛΆ θα πάω και στην παραλία, και στα ξενοδοχεία, και σε δημόσιους χώρους..
Είναι ένα πράγμα οι γονείς που αφήνουν τα παιδιά τους ανεξέλεγκτα..Και άλλο πράγμα να ενοχλούνται οι διπλανοί μου επειδή υπάρχουν παιδιά..Παιδιά υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα..

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν άτομα που ενοχλούνται απλώς με την παρουσία παιδιών. Προσωπικά έχω δεχτεί παράπονα μονο όταν τα παιδιά κάποιου πελάτη δρουν και φωνάζουν ανεξέλεγκτα. Σε αρκετά ξενοδοχεία πάντως κλείνουν την επιλογή να δεχτούν κρατήσεις από οικογένειες στο μπούκινγκ κάποιους μήνες που έρχονται κυρίως ηλικιωμένοι ή μεσήλικες που θέλουν ησυχία.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν άτομα που ενοχλούνται απλώς με την παρουσία παιδιών. Προσωπικά έχω δεχτεί παράπονα μονο όταν τα παιδιά κάποιου πελάτη δρουν και φωνάζουν ανεξέλεγκτα. Σε αρκετά ξενοδοχεία πάντως κλείνουν την επιλογή να δεχτούν κρατήσεις από οικογένειες στο μπούκινγκ κάποιους μήνες που έρχονται κυρίως ηλικιωμένοι ή μεσήλικες που θέλουν ησυχία.


Ναι το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει αυτό που λες στο booking.. Δεν είναι όλοι αναγκασμένοι να δεχτούν παιδιά στα ξενοδοχεία τους..
Αλλά ούτε εγώ είμαι αναγκασμένη να ακούω παράπονα για τον "θόρυβο" που κάνει ένα παιδί απλά επειδή μιλάει συνέχεια..Τα έχω ακούσει γι αυτό σου λέω..

----------


## oboro

Πολλα για τη συμπεριφορα των παιδιων βλεπω να γραφονται, και οχι για τους ενηλικες που τα μεγαλωνουν. Η για το αν γενικα οι ενηλικες, υπηρξαν οι ιδιοι καποτε παιδια (δεν ξερω αν εχει αποδεχθει σαν θεωρημα :Ρ)

----------


## george1520

> Πολλα για τη συμπεριφορα των παιδιων βλεπω να γραφονται, και οχι για τους ενηλικες που τα μεγαλωνουν. Η για το αν γενικα οι ενηλικες, υπηρξαν οι ιδιοι καποτε παιδια (δεν ξερω αν εχει αποδεχθει σαν θεωρημα :Ρ)


Οι ενήλικες είναι όλοι τους προσεκτικοί.. Φτερνίζονται και βάζουν το χέρι τους μπροστά και πλένουν συχνά τα χέρια τους..

----------


## oboro

Μα εννοειται. ΕΠισης ειδικα στην ΕΛλαδα ποτε δεν φωναζουν ουτε ειναι αγενεις και σεβονται και τον προσωπικο σου χωρο.

...

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ πλακα κανω ωωχ λορντ οφ δε φλαϊζ παναϊα 'μ

υ.γ. Το μυθιστορημα ξερετε ειναι και αλληγορια γυρω απο τη συμπεριφορα των ενηλικων, και ειδικα την ψυχολογια τους, συγκεκριμενα πως υπο ακραιες συνθηκες δεν υποκυπτουν μονο στον πολιτισμικο πρωτογονισμο αλλα και στην ανωριμοτητα της ψυχολογικης εκδοχης του.

----------


## Antonis8

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι όλοι οι ενήλικες είναι σωστοί και επίσης αναφέρθηκε ότι ευθύνονται κατά βάση οι γονείς. 

Τα παιδιά μικρογραφία ενηλίκων είναι και πολλές φορές εξίσου αδίστακτα. Μπούλινγκ, παιδική εγκληματικότητα κλπ, είναι υπαρκτά φαινόμενα.

----------


## Antonis8

> υ.γ. Το μυθιστορημα ξερετε ειναι και αλληγορια γυρω απο τη συμπεριφορα των ενηλικων, και ειδικα την ψυχολογια τους, συγκεκριμενα πως υπο ακραιες συνθηκες δεν υποκυπτουν μονο στον πολιτισμικο πρωτογονισμο αλλα και στην ανωριμοτητα της ψυχολογικης εκδοχης του.




Σαφώς , αλλά παράλληλα είναι μια ρεαλιστική απεικόνιση της έμφυτης βιαιότητας που διέπει τον άνθρωπο, είτε είναι μικρός είτε μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά.

----------


## Antonis8

Θεωρώ τους ενήλικες εξίσου ενοχλητικούς και κακότροπους, αν εκεί το πάτε. Και στα παιδιά και στους ενηλικους, υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι λίγες.

----------


## Antonis8

Προσωπικά κακοποιήθηκα σεξουαλικά από ένα δεκάχρονο όταν ήμουν πέντε και γενικά στο σχολείο, παρόλο που είχα παρέες και ήμουν δραστήριος, επειδή ήμουν αρκετά πιο έξυπνος από τα άλλα παιδιά, δεχόμουν κάποιες φορές πειράγματα. Είμαι μαχητικός χαρακτήρας και δεν είχα ποτέ ακραίο πρόβλημα, αλλά τα παιδιά είναι εξίσου αδίστακτα με τους ενήλικες. Εκτός του ότι πολλοί γονείς χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά τους για να δικαιολογήσουν τις άθλιες πράξεις τους, όπως οι γείτονες μου που έλεγαν πως δηλητηρίασαν τα αδέσποτα για να προστατέψουν τα παιδιά τους, ενώ ήταν όλα εμβολιασμένα και δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα μόλυνσης, αντιθέτως εκείνοι καπνίζουν σαν φουγάρα μπροστά στα παιδιά τους.

Ίσως εντέλει να έχετε δίκιο και το πρόβλημα να μην είναι τα παιδιά, αλλά το γεγονός ότι αναπαράγονται κατά κόρον - στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων- οι λάθος άνθρωποι, που μεγαλώνουν με λάθος τρόπο τα παιδιά τους. 

Κάνουν παιδιά για να αποκτήσουν την "μάσκα" του αξιοσέβαστου ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι καθίκια και καταλήγουν να μεγαλώνουν καρικατούρες των εαυτών τους. Η κοινωνία μας το δείχνει αυτό. Υπόθεση Τοπαλούδη (στην οποία ο έφηβος εμφάνιζε παραβατική συμπεριφορά από μικρή ηλικία με την ανοχή των γονιών του) και χιλιάδες άλλες. Περιπτώσεις όπως του Άλεξ που δολοφονήθηκε από συμμαθητές τους επειδή ήταν ξεχωριστός, καθώς και τα υψηλά ποσοστά σχολικής βίας, δείχνουν πως τα παιδιά τρέφουν εξίσου βίαια και αγελαία ένστικτα.

----------


## george1520

> Προσωπικά κακοποιήθηκα σεξουαλικά από ένα δεκάχρονο όταν ήμουν πέντε και γενικά στο σχολείο, παρόλο που είχα παρέες και ήμουν δραστήριος, επειδή ήμουν αρκετά πιο έξυπνος από τα άλλα παιδιά, δεχόμουν κάποιες φορές πειράγματα. Είμαι μαχητικός χαρακτήρας και δεν είχα ποτέ ακραίο πρόβλημα, αλλά τα παιδιά είναι εξίσου αδίστακτα με τους ενήλικες. Εκτός του ότι πολλοί γονείς χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά τους για να δικαιολογήσουν τις άθλιες πράξεις τους, όπως οι γείτονες μου που έλεγαν πως δηλητηρίασαν τα αδέσποτα για να προστατέψουν τα παιδιά τους, ενώ ήταν όλα εμβολιασμένα και δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα μόλυνσης, αντιθέτως εκείνοι καπνίζουν σαν φουγάρα μπροστά στα παιδιά τους.
> 
> Ίσως εντέλει να έχετε δίκιο και το πρόβλημα να μην είναι τα παιδιά, αλλά το γεγονός ότι αναπαράγωνται κατά κόρον και στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων οι λάθος άνθρωποι, που μεγαλώνουν με λάθος τρόπο τα παιδιά τους.
> 
> 
> Οι περιπτώσεις του Άλεξ που δολοφόνησαν και πολλές ακόμα, καθώς και τα ποσοστά σχολικής βίας, δείχνουν πως τα παιδιά τρέφουν εξίσου βίαια ένστικτα.


Αντώνη αυτό που έγινε όταν ήσουν μικρός είναι αρκετά σοβαρό και είναι καλό να το συζητήσεις με ένα ειδικό. Πρώτα για να ηρεμήσεις και δεύτερο γιατί εξαιτίας αυτού έχεις μια περίεργη εικόνα για τα παιδιά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί σήμερα αποφάσισες να μιλήσεις για τα πραγματικά σου προβλήματα και όχι για αυτά που σου δημιουργεί το μυαλό αλλά να ξέρεις πως είναι ένα τεράστιο βήμα για Σένα.

----------


## Antonis8

Τα εχω συζητήσει με τη ψυχολόγο. Έχω αρρωστοφοβία, αλλά έχω και οργανικά προβλήματα όπως έχω πει πολλάκις (την ορθοστατική) ο οργανισμός μου από το πολύ άγχος τα έπαιξε, ίσως είχα κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση και εμφανίστηκαν όλα. Κατέληξα με έλκος στο στομάχι και τον οισοφάγο και χίλια άλλα προβλήματα λόγω όλων αυτών που πέρασα. 


Δεν έχω κάποια εικόνα για τα παιδιά λόγω αυτού του συγκεκριμένου περιστατικού. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις δλδ και έχει τύχει να τα πάω καλά με παιδιά, απλώς τα περισσότερα, όπως και οι ενήλικες έχουν μια συμπεριφορά που για μένα είναι απεχθής. 

Με έχουν προδώσει πολλοί άνθρωποι όμως και πλέον , παρόλο που είμαι άνθρωπος που εμπιστεύεται και γενικά δεν βάζω κακό στο νου μου για τις προθέσεις των άλλων (και αυτό με έχει φάει στη ζωή μου) είμαι πιο καχύποπτος. Και ίσως έτσι πρέπει, γιατί αλλιως καταλήγω να βιώνω αρνητικές καταστάσεις. 

Θέλω να αφοσιωθώ αποκλειστικά στη συγγραφή, οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις έχουν αρχίσει να μου ξινίζουν. Παρόλο που και σε ερωτικές σχέσεις ήμουν πάντα πολύ δοτικός, προδόθηκα και εκει. Έχω κάνει τα πάντα για πολλές κοπέλες και στο τέλος κατέληξαν στο τίποτα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια να αναλώνομαι, προτιμώ να αποκτήσω μια ανοσία σε όλα αυτά και να αφοσιωθώ σε κάτι δημιουργικό, κάτι που μπορώ να ελέγχω για να παράγω το έργο που θέλω. Οι άνθρωποι με αρρώστησαν.

----------


## george1520

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας αλλά σε βλέπω τόσο καιρό να βασανίζεσαι με τα προβλήματα που σου δημιουργεί το μυαλό και όχι με τα ουσιαστικά προβλήματα. Που εννοείται δεν φταις αλλά τι να κάνεις? Να μην παλέψεις? Να μην τα αποβάλεις για να ηρεμήσεις και να αρχίσεις σιγά σιγά να ζεις μια καλύτερη ζωή? Όλη μέρα μέσα στο άγχος για τα πάντα?
Να ξέρεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνω στο φουλ. Σε όλα.. Αλλά πρέπει να πατήσεις πάνω από όλα για να βγεις πιο δυνατός. Να σταματήσεις να σκύβεις και να φοβάσαι αλλά να πεισμωσεις.
Ότι θες μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε. Είτε εδώ, είτε με μηνύματα. Και όχι επειδή έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία και είμαι μια χαρά. Καμία σχέση! Μακάρι να ήμουν καλά αλλα έχω πολλά ακόμη να λύσω. Ξέρω όμως τι νιώθεις και τι σκέφτεσαι. Μου είναι όλα γνώριμα.

----------


## oboro

https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita...oi-44342013362

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local...136_story.html


Αναφορικα με το μεγα θεμα της θειας κοινωνιας και το πως χειριζονται θεματα δημοσιας υγειας εκει στα ξενα...

----------


## giorgos panou

στα σοβαρα τωρα, διοτις μπορει κι να νομιζαν μερικοι οτι τα πιστευα αυτα που εγραφα! Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να υπαρξει μα υπευθυνη αποφαση απο την εκκλησεια κι να πουν οτι η κοινωνια θα γινει με πλαστικο κουταλακι μια χρησης!! Διοτις δεν ειναι προσωπικη αποφαση του καθε ενος η κοινωνια! εκτως κι εαν το αναφερει η εαν κλειστει καπου απομερα για δυο εβδομαδες! δεν γινετε να κοινωνησεις κι μετα να κυκλοφορας αναμεσα σε κοσμο! ειναι τελειως ανηθικο,!! αντικοινωνικο! και καθετα επικυνδηνο κατις τετοιο! και τελος μονο χριστιανικο δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο! 
Οποιος γνωριζει απο θεολογικη ιστορια θα ξερει οτι πολλες φορες στο περας των αιωωνων η ορθωδοξη και η καθολικη εκκλησια ειχαν παρει μετρα για να προφιλαξουν τον κοσμο! ας το κανουν και τωρα!! θα ειναι ντροπη για την εκκλησια μας να μην το κανει, το κανει η μουσουλμανικη που την λενε φανατικη και οπισθοδρομικη κι δεν το κανουμε εμεις??
Οσο για το νοημα του θε,ατος, ειδμε κι αυτους που πηγαν στους γιους τοπους! πηγαν κι μας εφεραν τον ιο! οχι την ευλογια ! κι σαν να μην ντρεποντε καναν κι περιοδια σε ολο την πολη τους!! αυτοι ειναι χριστιανοι???χιλιες φορες να ξανα γινω αναρχικος !!

----------


## oboro

Εγω λεω η ιερα συνοδος να ορισει πλαστικο κουταλακι απ' αυτα που εχει το παγωτο κυπελακι. Οπως το παγωτο Σικαγο... Το ξερετε το Σικαγο;;; Καταπληκτικο. Με κανει να θελω να ξαναγινω μαφιοζος οπως τοτες στην ποτοαπαγορευση...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Προσωπικά κακοποιήθηκα σεξουαλικά από ένα δεκάχρονο όταν ήμουν πέντε και γενικά στο σχολείο, παρόλο που είχα παρέες και ήμουν δραστήριος, επειδή ήμουν αρκετά πιο έξυπνος από τα άλλα παιδιά, δεχόμουν κάποιες φορές πειράγματα. Είμαι μαχητικός χαρακτήρας και δεν είχα ποτέ ακραίο πρόβλημα, αλλά τα παιδιά είναι εξίσου αδίστακτα με τους ενήλικες. Εκτός του ότι πολλοί γονείς χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά τους για να δικαιολογήσουν τις άθλιες πράξεις τους, όπως οι γείτονες μου που έλεγαν πως δηλητηρίασαν τα αδέσποτα για να προστατέψουν τα παιδιά τους, ενώ ήταν όλα εμβολιασμένα και δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα μόλυνσης, αντιθέτως εκείνοι καπνίζουν σαν φουγάρα μπροστά στα παιδιά τους.
> 
> Ίσως εντέλει να έχετε δίκιο και το πρόβλημα να μην είναι τα παιδιά, αλλά το γεγονός ότι αναπαράγονται κατά κόρον - στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων- οι λάθος άνθρωποι, που μεγαλώνουν με λάθος τρόπο τα παιδιά τους. 
> 
> Κάνουν παιδιά για να αποκτήσουν την "μάσκα" του αξιοσέβαστου ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι καθίκια και καταλήγουν να μεγαλώνουν καρικατούρες των εαυτών τους. Η κοινωνία μας το δείχνει αυτό. Υπόθεση Τοπαλούδη (στην οποία ο έφηβος εμφάνιζε παραβατική συμπεριφορά από μικρή ηλικία με την ανοχή των γονιών του) και χιλιάδες άλλες. Περιπτώσεις όπως του Άλεξ που δολοφονήθηκε από συμμαθητές τους επειδή ήταν ξεχωριστός, καθώς και τα υψηλά ποσοστά σχολικής βίας, δείχνουν πως τα παιδιά τρέφουν εξίσου βίαια και αγελαία ένστικτα.


Εδω στη γειτονια μου κατι αλλοδαποι, κυριως Αλβανοι, εβαζαν τα παιδια τους, ηλικιας περιπου 8 χρονων, να ορμανε σε ομαδα δεκα παιδιων κατα πανω μου οταν εβγαζα το σκυλο μου βολτα δεμενο, και σταματωντας λιγα μετρα μακρια του να τον τρομαζουν με σφυριχτρες και πιστολια για να γαυγιζει ανεξελεγκτα και να μη μπορω να συνεχισω τη βολτα. Ειδα καθαρα να πηγαινει η ομαδα των παιδιων και να παιρνει οδηγιες απο εναν ενηλικο που επεβλεπε. Εκανα το λαθος να ειμαι Ελληνας στην πλατεια τους.

Σε αλλα νεα βγηκα βολτα στην Δ. Αρεοπαγειτου και μολις ειδα μια οικογενεια με παιδακια να τρεχουν γυρω γυρω σκεφτηκα αυτα πιυ εγραψε ο Αντωνης και τα απεφυγα για να μη με κολλησουν μικροβια χαχαχα!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τα εχω συζητήσει με τη ψυχολόγο. Έχω αρρωστοφοβία, αλλά έχω και οργανικά προβλήματα όπως έχω πει πολλάκις (την ορθοστατική) ο οργανισμός μου από το πολύ άγχος τα έπαιξε, ίσως είχα κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση και εμφανίστηκαν όλα. Κατέληξα με έλκος στο στομάχι και τον οισοφάγο και χίλια άλλα προβλήματα λόγω όλων αυτών που πέρασα. 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω κάποια εικόνα για τα παιδιά λόγω αυτού του συγκεκριμένου περιστατικού. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις δλδ και έχει τύχει να τα πάω καλά με παιδιά, απλώς τα περισσότερα, όπως και οι ενήλικες έχουν μια συμπεριφορά που για μένα είναι απεχθής. 
> 
> Με έχουν προδώσει πολλοί άνθρωποι όμως και πλέον , παρόλο που είμαι άνθρωπος που εμπιστεύεται και γενικά δεν βάζω κακό στο νου μου για τις προθέσεις των άλλων (και αυτό με έχει φάει στη ζωή μου) είμαι πιο καχύποπτος. Και ίσως έτσι πρέπει, γιατί αλλιως καταλήγω να βιώνω αρνητικές καταστάσεις. 
> 
> Θέλω να αφοσιωθώ αποκλειστικά στη συγγραφή, οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις έχουν αρχίσει να μου ξινίζουν. Παρόλο που και σε ερωτικές σχέσεις ήμουν πάντα πολύ δοτικός, προδόθηκα και εκει. Έχω κάνει τα πάντα για πολλές κοπέλες και στο τέλος κατέληξαν στο τίποτα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια να αναλώνομαι, προτιμώ να αποκτήσω μια ανοσία σε όλα αυτά και να αφοσιωθώ σε κάτι δημιουργικό, κάτι που μπορώ να ελέγχω για να παράγω το έργο που θέλω. Οι άνθρωποι με αρρώστησαν.


Εχουμε πολλα κοινα. Κι εγω νιωθω οτι οι ανθρωποι με αρρωστησαν. Ενιοτε χωρις να το θελουν. Κι εγω μιλαω με μια κοπελα αυτον τον καιρο και απο απο το αγχος οδηγηθηκα σε συνεχομενα ξενυχτια με αποτελεσμα να προξενηθουν μονιμες ευρυαγγειες κατω απο τα ματια μου. Αυτη αυριο θα μου πει ενδεχομενως, πως εγινες ετσι; Δεν σε θελω!

Το μονο καλο απο συτη την ιστορια ειναι οτι μετουσιωσα τα συναισθηματα μου σε ενα μετριο ποιημα που εκανε την καθηγητρια μου να μου προτεινει να παρακολουθησω σεμιναρια δημιουργικης γραφης. 

Τι γνωμη εχεις εσυ γι'αυτα; Αξιζουν τον κοπο και τα εξοδα; 
Δε νομιζω οτι ειμαι τοσο καλος στο γραψιμο, απλα εχω στιγμες εμπνευσης αραια και που. Επιπλεον εχω σταματησει να διαβαζω βιβλισ εδω και χρονια. Απλα δεν εχβ υπομονη να διαβασω μεγαλα κειμενα.

----------


## Antonis8

Ισως δεν εχεις βρει ακομα το καταλληλο ειδος λογοτεχνιας που να σε κανει να βυθιστεις σε ενα βιβλιο. Οταν ημουν παιδι ειχα αναλογο θεμα γιατί ήμουν υπερκινητικος, αλλα πιεσα τον εαυτο μου και εκτοτε διαβαζω πολυ.

Αν το θες για χομπυ και να ξεφευγεις δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αν και μην περιμενεις κάτι πιο σοβαρό απο τέτοια μαθήματα. Αλλά η συγγραφή και γενικά το γράψιμο,ακόμα και ημερολόγιο πχ, θα σε βοηθήσει σε πολλα πράγματα, ανεξάρτητα αν κάνεις τα μαθήματα ή όχι,μπορεις και μόνος σου.

Προσωπικα εξεδωσα ένα μυθιστόρημα και τώρα γράφω το δεύτερο. Ο κεντρικός ήρωας αντιμετωπιζει παρομοια προβλήματα με εμάς.

----------


## ntinti

Μόλις μιλησα με Ιταλία με συνάδελφους....
Το μόνο που μου είπαν να προσέχουμε πάρα πολύ και να ακολουθούμε όλα τα μέτρα έστω και προληπτικά...
Η κατάσταση εκεί είναι απελπιστική μόνο σούπερ μάρκετ και φαρμακεία λειτουργούν....
Μου είπε να μην υποτιμήσουμε την κατάσταση γιατί και αυτοί έκαναν το ίδιο και τώρα ήρθε πλήρη οικονομική καταστροφή τους...
Το όλο σύστημα υγείας είναι αδύνατον να ανταπεξέλθει σε όλα αυτά τα κρούσματα όσο καλά εξοπλισμένο και να είναι .....πλέον και οι γιατροί δεν αντέχουν....
Οπότε καλό είναι να τηρήσουμε όλοι τα μέτρα προστασίας ...

Πραγματικά πρώτη φορά τους άκουσα έτσι....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μόλις μιλησα με Ιταλία με συνάδελφους....
> Το μόνο που μου είπαν να προσέχουμε πάρα πολύ και να ακολουθούμε όλα τα μέτρα έστω και προληπτικά...
> Η κατάσταση εκεί είναι απελπιστική μόνο σούπερ μάρκετ και φαρμακεία λειτουργούν....
> Μου είπε να μην υποτιμήσουμε την κατάσταση γιατί και αυτοί έκαναν το ίδιο και τώρα ήρθε πλήρη οικονομική καταστροφή τους...
> Το όλο σύστημα υγείας είναι αδύνατον να ανταπεξέλθει σε όλα αυτά τα κρούσματα όσο καλά εξοπλισμένο και να είναι .....πλέον και οι γιατροί δεν αντέχουν....
> Οπότε καλό είναι να τηρήσουμε όλοι τα μέτρα προστασίας ...
> 
> Πραγματικά πρώτη φορά τους άκουσα έτσι....


Ναι το είπαν τώρα και στις ειδήσεις..Έχουν κλείσει τα πάντα εκτός από φαρμακεία και σούπερ μάρκετ...

----------


## oboro

Ετσι ειναι παιδια ιδια ενημερωση εχω απο χθες το απογευμα = ( Πλεον δε νομιζω οτι θεωρειται κινδυνολογια οταν ειμαστε εστω για αρχη 3-4 τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα που εχουμε τετοια πληροφορηση απο τι γινεται στην Ιταλια.


Ελπιζω να εχουν πιασει το νοημα Κυριακος και σια και να κλεισουν τα παντα οσο ειμαστε ακομα στο επιπεδο κομματι της καμπυλης...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ισως δεν εχεις βρει ακομα το καταλληλο ειδος λογοτεχνιας που να σε κανει να βυθιστεις σε ενα βιβλιο. Οταν ημουν παιδι ειχα αναλογο θεμα γιατί ήμουν υπερκινητικος, αλλα πιεσα τον εαυτο μου και εκτοτε διαβαζω πολυ.
> 
> Αν το θες για χομπυ και να ξεφευγεις δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αν και μην περιμενεις κάτι πιο σοβαρό απο τέτοια μαθήματα. Αλλά η συγγραφή και γενικά το γράψιμο,ακόμα και ημερολόγιο πχ, θα σε βοηθήσει σε πολλα πράγματα, ανεξάρτητα αν κάνεις τα μαθήματα ή όχι,μπορεις και μόνος σου.
> 
> Προσωπικα εξεδωσα ένα μυθιστόρημα και τώρα γράφω το δεύτερο. Ο κεντρικός ήρωας αντιμετωπιζει παρομοια προβλήματα με εμάς.


Ελα ρε! Βαλε κανα αποσπασμα να γουσταρουμε! Δηλαδη βγαινει ο ηρωας συστηνοντας τον εαυτο του και λεει εχω κανει 200 καρδιογραφηματα, 86 αναλυσεις αιματος, 22 χολτερ; Γιατι θα ηταν πολυ δυνατη εισαγωγη σε διηγημα, χαχαχαχαχα! :D
Με συμπαθεια το λεω, μη με παρεξηγησεις.

Οταν ημουν 20 διαβαζα τουλαχιστον ενα βιβλιο λογοτεχνιας το μηνα. Και σαν παιδι διαβαζα επισης. Μετα τα 20 σταματησα αποτομα. Τωρα διαβαζω σπανια, αν και περναω τοσες ωρες στο ιντερνετ. Εχω εξαιρετικα βιβλια στα ραφια μου που ειτε δεν τα εχω αγγιξει, ειτε τα παραταω στις πρωτες σελιδες. Αρα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ειδους, αλλα διαθεσης. Ειναι ο χρονος που φευγει ανελεητα; δεν ξερω... Οταν αποσπας το μυαλο σου με διαφορετικα πραγματα συνεχεια, ξεγελιεσαι οτι κατι κανεις. 

Θα μου αρεσε να μαθω να χειριζομαι καλυτερα τη γλωσσα και να οργανωνω καλυτερα τις ιδεες μου. Ειναι χρησιμο σκιλ. Αλλα παντα πιστευα οτι αυτα καλλθεργουνται μεσα απο την πειθαρχια της μελετης στο σχολειο ή στο πανεπιστημιο. Δηλαδη ενας φοιτητης νομικης ή φιλολογιας, αναγκαστικα μαθαινει να γραφει σωστα. 

Αντωνη πηγαμε με τη φιλη μου στο πανεπιστημιο στου Ζωγραφου και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ! Πανω στο βουνο, στον καθαρο αερα. Σκεφτηκα, για μια στιγμη μονο, οτι θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος που ζω, αν σπουδαζα εκει, αν ειχα κατι δημιουργικο να ασχοληθω σε ενα ευχαριστο περιβαλλον με πολλες κοπελες, αν ειχα καποιες παρεες, και ισως μια σχεση. 
Για πρωτη φορα μετα απο πολλα χρονια σκεφτηκα οτι θα μπορουσε να εχει νοημα να συνεχισω να ζω. Γιατι δεν σου κρυβω, το οτι εφτασα σε αυτη την ηλικια οφειλεται κυριως στο οτι ειχα την υποχρεωση να φροντισω το σκυλο μου και στο οτι δεν ειχα την αποφασιστικοτητα να κανω αυτο που σκεφτομαι συχνα, να βαλω ενα τελος. 
Ονειρο θερινης νυκτος φυσικα οι σπουδες. Αν και τι εκανα ολη τη χρονια, απο το Σεπτεμβρη; Τη σπαταλησα. Ουτε δουλεια βρηκα, ουτε τιποτα. Ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερος, απλα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μολις σκεφτηκα το εξης: Ειναι επικινδυνο να αγοραζουμε ψωμι απ το φουρνο καθως και προιοντα που δεν μπορουμε να πλυνουμε ή να πεταξουμε τις συσκευασιες τους.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ελα ρε! Βαλε κανα αποσπασμα να γουσταρουμε! Δηλαδη βγαινει ο ηρωας συστηνοντας τον εαυτο του και λεει εχω κανει 200 καρδιογραφηματα, 86 αναλυσεις αιματος, 22 χολτερ; Γιατι θα ηταν πολυ δυνατη εισαγωγη σε διηγημα, χαχαχαχαχα! :D
> Με συμπαθεια το λεω, μη με παρεξηγησεις.
> 
> Οταν ημουν 20 διαβαζα τουλαχιστον ενα βιβλιο λογοτεχνιας το μηνα. Και σαν παιδι διαβαζα επισης. Μετα τα 20 σταματησα αποτομα. Τωρα διαβαζω σπανια, αν και περναω τοσες ωρες στο ιντερνετ. Εχω εξαιρετικα βιβλια στα ραφια μου που ειτε δεν τα εχω αγγιξει, ειτε τα παραταω στις πρωτες σελιδες. Αρα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ειδους, αλλα διαθεσης. Ειναι ο χρονος που φευγει ανελεητα; δεν ξερω... Οταν αποσπας το μυαλο σου με διαφορετικα πραγματα συνεχεια, ξεγελιεσαι οτι κατι κανεις. 
> 
> Θα μου αρεσε να μαθω να χειριζομαι καλυτερα τη γλωσσα και να οργανωνω καλυτερα τις ιδεες μου. Ειναι χρησιμο σκιλ. Αλλα παντα πιστευα οτι αυτα καλλθεργουνται μεσα απο την πειθαρχια της μελετης στο σχολειο ή στο πανεπιστημιο. Δηλαδη ενας φοιτητης νομικης ή φιλολογιας, αναγκαστικα μαθαινει να γραφει σωστα. 
> 
> Αντωνη πηγαμε με τη φιλη μου στο πανεπιστημιο στου Ζωγραφου και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ! Πανω στο βουνο, στον καθαρο αερα. Σκεφτηκα, για μια στιγμη μονο, οτι θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος που ζω, αν σπουδαζα εκει, αν ειχα κατι δημιουργικο να ασχοληθω σε ενα ευχαριστο περιβαλλον με πολλες κοπελες, αν ειχα καποιες παρεες, και ισως μια σχεση. 
> Για πρωτη φορα μετα απο πολλα χρονια σκεφτηκα οτι θα μπορουσε να εχει νοημα να συνεχισω να ζω. Γιατι δεν σου κρυβω, το οτι εφτασα σε αυτη την ηλικια οφειλεται κυριως στο οτι ειχα την υποχρεωση να φροντισω το σκυλο μου και στο οτι δεν ειχα την αποφασιστικοτητα να κανω αυτο που σκεφτομαι συχνα, να βαλω ενα τελος. 
> Ονειρο θερινης νυκτος φυσικα οι σπουδες. Αν και τι εκανα ολη τη χρονια, απο το Σεπτεμβρη; Τη σπαταλησα. Ουτε δουλεια βρηκα, ουτε τιποτα. Ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερος, απλα.


Δεν έχω καταλήξει αν θα είναι πρωτοπρόσωπη η αφήγηση ακόμα, έχω γράψει μόνο μερικά αποσπάσματα και κρατάω σημειώσεις προς το παρόν. Αλλά ναι, είναι αρρωστοφοβικός, κοινωνικοπαθής και πολλά άλλα. 


Για σπουδές ποτέ δεν είναι αργά αν το θες πολύ. Αν και να σου πω την αλήθεια εμένα είναι ένας τομέας που ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα. Πήρα ένα πτυχίο και σταμάτησα εκεί, παρόλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό ή διδακτορικό γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ η γνώση. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η ιδρυματική γνώση με ξενίζει. Μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω μόνος μου, απεχθάνομαι τις καθηγητικές αυθεντίες. Διαβάζω και επιστημονικά βιβλία, μου αρέσει αρκετά η βιολογία παρόλο που ειμαι κατά βάση θεωρητικός. Θα το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ να δώσω δεύτερη φορά πανελλήνιες και να πάω νομική, όχι απαραίτητα γιατί μου αρέσει, αλλά γιατί δίνει κύρος και μόνο έτσι σε σέβονται κάποιοι. 



Δουλειά γιατί δεν πας κάπου σεζόν; Να αλλάξεις και περιβάλλον.

----------


## Antonis8

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες φτερνίζομαι. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι οι εποχικές αλλεργίες μου. Η γιαγιά μου εμφάνισε βήχα πάντως. Αλλά δεν έχει άλλο σύμπτωμα. Όπως το προέβλεψα, όλα τα παιδιά είναι στους δρομους και κόβουν βόλτες εδώ. Ευτυχώς δεν το παρατήρησα μόνο εγώ, το είδαν και άλλοι. Κάποιοι γονείς είναι πολύ ανεύθυνοι τελικά. Τα παιδιά δεν νοσούν εύκολα αλλά μπορεί να είναι φορείς. Και μου είχε πει μια κυράτσα που μένει απέναντι από της γιαγιάς μου ότι την ενοχλεί που ταίζω τις γάτες γιατί φοβάται μην κολλήσει τον ιό, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν κολλάει από γάτες και σκύλους και πιο πιθανό είναι να κολλήσω εγώ από τα παιδιά της που τα είχε όλη μέρα ξαμολημένα. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν είναι διακοπές αυτές οι δύο εβδομάδες. Μηδενική συναίσθηση.

Μετά με έπιασε δύσπνοια αλλά μπορεί να ήταν από την παλινδρόμηση. Έχω μία τάση να βήξω, αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει ακούσιος βήχας ούτε έχω ακροαστηκά. Η θερμοκρασία μου είναι 36.4, ανεβασμένη για μένα που συνήθως είναι 35.4. Μου είπε ο γιατρός μου αν εμφανίσω κάποιο σύμπτωμα να τον πάρω τηλ να μου τι να κάνω. Τα αυτιά πονάω λίγο, αλλά όχι συνεχόμενα. Και είχα νιώσει και κάτι μουδιάσματα στο δεξί μάγουλο, πίστεψα ότι μπορεί να είναι εγκεφαλικό και πήρα ζάναξ να μην παιδεύομαι τζάπα.


Αυξήθηκαν κι άλλο τα κρούσματα. Θέμα χρόνου είναι να ανέβουν κι άλλο. Πολλοί μπορεί να νοσούν και αν μην το γνωρίζουν ακόμα.

----------


## akis1

> Μολις σκεφτηκα το εξης: Ειναι επικινδυνο να αγοραζουμε ψωμι απ το φουρνο καθως και προιοντα που δεν μπορουμε να πλυνουμε ή να πεταξουμε τις συσκευασιες τους.


θα βαζουμε detol στο ψωμι και στα πιτογυρα... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν έχω καταλήξει αν θα είναι πρωτοπρόσωπη η αφήγηση ακόμα, έχω γράψει μόνο μερικά αποσπάσματα και κρατάω σημειώσεις προς το παρόν. Αλλά ναι, είναι αρρωστοφοβικός, κοινωνικοπαθής και πολλά άλλα. 
> 
> 
> Για σπουδές ποτέ δεν είναι αργά αν το θες πολύ. Αν και να σου πω την αλήθεια εμένα είναι ένας τομέας που ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα. Πήρα ένα πτυχίο και σταμάτησα εκεί, παρόλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό ή διδακτορικό γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ η γνώση. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η ιδρυματική γνώση με ξενίζει. Μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω μόνος μου, απεχθάνομαι τις καθηγητικές αυθεντίες. Διαβάζω και επιστημονικά βιβλία, μου αρέσει αρκετά η βιολογία παρόλο που ειμαι κατά βάση θεωρητικός. Θα το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ να δώσω δεύτερη φορά πανελλήνιες και να πάω νομική, όχι απαραίτητα γιατί μου αρέσει, αλλά γιατί δίνει κύρος και μόνο έτσι σε σέβονται κάποιοι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Δουλειά γιατί δεν πας κάπου σεζόν; Να αλλάξεις και περιβάλλον.


Εγω Αντωνη αν και επιμορφωνομαι διαρκως μονος μου - κατα καποιον τροπο - μεσω αρθρων που διαβαζω ονλαιν, οσες φορες προσπαθησα να μελετησω μονος μου για την αποκτηση καποιας δεξιοτητας, δεν το συνεχισα περισσοτερο απο μερικους μηνες. Ειχα φτασει στο μισο Α1 τα γερμανικα και σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο την κατασκευη ιστοσελιδων. Αλλα τα παρατησα. Τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι σε ενα τμημα με καλους συμμαθητες και θετικο δασκαλο, αποδιδω καλα και με διαρκεια. Οσο για το homework πουθενα δε συγκεντρωνομαι καλυτερα απο τη βιβλιοθηκη. Παντα ημουν μοναχικος ανθρωπος - ακομα και οταν ειχα φιλους καποιες στιγμες ενιωθα να χανω τον εαυτο μου κανοντας παρεα μαζι τους. Για το τελευταιο ισως εφταιγε οτι ημασταν διαφορετικοι χαρακτηρες. Να που ομως τελικα η κοινωνικη επαφη ηταν που μου ελειπε....

Η νομικη ειναι μεσο αυτοαμυνας. Το πτυχιο νομικης ειναι καλυτερο απο μαυρη ζωνη στο καρατε. Αν πεταγα δυο ορους νομικων στους βασανιστες μου μπορει να με ειχαν αφησει να κατεβω απο το ασθενοφορο. Μπορεις να κανεις μηνυσεις σε καποιους χωρις να σε εκμεταλκευτουν οικονομικα δικηγοροι. Επισης εχω παρακολουθησει δικη και ειχε αρκετο ενδιαφερον. Αλλα υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι πολυ παπαγαλιστικα τα μαθηματα. 
Τι αλλο μου αρεσει που ταυτοχρονα δεν ειναι αρχιδοκαμπος στις σχολες; Η ψυχολογια, η ιατρικη λιγο, ειδικα η νευρολογια, ο, τι εχει να κανει με γλωσσες. Χμμ και στα εργαστηρια που κανουν αναλυσεις αιματος εχω δει πολλες κοπελες. Αυτες θα ειναι απο τει μαλλον. 

Οι πανελληνιες θελουν ενα χρονο διαβασμα. Μπορεις να αφιερωθεις ενα χρονο; 

Το εχω σκεφτει να δουλεψω σαιζον, αλλα το εμποδιο ειναι τα προβληματα υγειας μου. Εχω φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια και αν μεινω τρεις ωρες + ορθιος οχι μονο πρηζονται οι πατουσες, αλλα με πιανουν δυνατοι πονοι στις γαμπες, σαν σουβλιες. Επισης πασχω απο εμβοες που επιδεινωνονται με το θορυβο. Πχ, Δε θα μπορουσα να δουλευω σε ενα μπαρ με μουσικη.

----------


## Ορέστης

> θα βαζουμε detol στο ψωμι και στα πιτογυρα... χαχαχαχα


Ο Κατακουζηνος τωρα δικαιωνεται!

Αναρωτιεμαι τι θα γινει με τον τουρισμο αν δεν ανασχεθει η πανδημια με τη ζεστη.

----------


## Sonia

Στον τουρισμό κάθε μέρα που περνάει δεν γυρνάει, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα εξομαλυνθούν τα πράγματα και ότι θα τραβήξει η σεζόν πιο πίσω το φθινόπωρο στους καλοκαιρινούς προορισμούς.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο Κατακουζηνος τωρα δικαιωνεται!
> 
> Αναρωτιεμαι τι θα γινει με τον τουρισμο αν δεν ανασχεθει η πανδημια με τη ζεστη.


με την ζεστη σιγουρα θα ανασχεθει, γιατι ο ιος πεθαινει στην ζεστη. αλλα ο τουρισμος εχει ηδη μεγαλο προβλημα. οι ακυρωσεις πεφτουν βροχη...

----------


## oboro

Δεν ειναι ακομα γνωστο αν η ζεστη σκοτωνει τον ιο, και σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι που ισχυει για τους ιους γενικα, αφου πχ ο νοροϊος της γαστρεντεριτιδας τα καλοκαιρια κανει θραυση.

Γενικα επειδη προκειται για καινουργιο ιο πολλα δεν ειναι γνωστα ακομα. Ας πουμε η πρωτη μελετη για το ποσο αντεχει σε διαφορες επιφανειες μολις χθες βγηκε, και πρεπει να ακολουθησουν κι αλλες για επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν ξέρω αν η ζέστη όντως σκοτώνει τον ιό, αλλά 1ον Συνήθως βρίσκουν κάποια θεραπεία/τρόπους αντιμετώπισης μετά από κάποιες βδομάδες και 2ον Καλώς ή κακώς όσοι ήταν να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά ή πολιτικά παγκοσμίως το έκαναν, μετά καθαρά πάλι για λόγους συμφερόντων, θα το "συμμαζέψουν" το θέμα και η οικονομία/τουρισμός θα ανέβει.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν ξέρω αν η ζέστη όντως σκοτώνει τον ιό, αλλά 1ον Συνήθως βρίσκουν κάποια θεραπεία/τρόπους αντιμετώπισης μετά από κάποιες βδομάδες και 2ον Καλώς ή κακώς όσοι ήταν να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά ή πολιτικά παγκοσμίως το έκαναν, μετά καθαρά πάλι για λόγους συμφερόντων, θα το "συμμαζέψουν" το θέμα και η οικονομία/τουρισμός θα ανέβει.


Εεε σορρυ δεν καταλαβα... Υπονοεις οτι ξεκινησε την πανδημια ξενος δακτυλος; Η οτι ελεγχει και την εξαπλωση της;

Εμβολιο δεν μπορει να υπαρξει πριν απο 18 μηνο τουλαχιστον συμφωνα με τους ειδικους. Φαρμακο αντι-ιικο (οπως το ταμιφλου για τη γριπη) ισως εντος του ετους. Αυτα τα πραγματα δε γινονται μεσα σε λιγες εβδομαδες. Τα μετρα που μπορουν να παρθουν εδω και τωρα ειναι ηδη γνωστα και εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα των ειδικων: για να μη γινουμε οπως Ιραν/Ιταλια πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε το παραδειγμα της Ν. Κορεας κλεινοντας τα παντα και εφαρμοζοντας κανονες κοινωνικη αποσταση και υγιεινης χωρις παρεκλισεις.

----------


## george1520

Όλες αυτές οι χώρες που έχουν τον ιό δεν έχει κάποια καλοκαίρι?? Ολόκληρη Κίνα που είχε περισσότερα κρούσματα;
Αυτό που λένε για την ζέστη ισχυει ή εμείς θέλουμε κάτι να ελπίζουμε?

----------


## blackcrow

Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά γιατί τα έχουμε παίξει. 
Εγώ κάθε μέρα έχω τη συνήθεια να περπατάω έξι με εφτά χιλιόμετρα. Μέσα στην πόλη. 
Πηγαίνω σε ένα χώρο, σε ένα στούντιο που έχω και κάνω διάφορες εργασίες. Μόνο εγώ μπαίνω σε αυτό το χώρο. Είναι σαν δεύτερο σπίτι. 
Και μετά επιστρέφω πίσω. 
Να κόψω κι αυτό; 
Ακούω το μένουμε σπίτι και λέω εγώ τι κάνω τώρα;

----------


## george1520

Πρέπει να κλείσουν τα αεροδρόμια και τα λιμάνια.. Κάνουμε καλά αυτούς που έχουν τον ιό και μετά έρχονται άτομα από άλλη χώρα και μας κολλάνε. Δηλαδή μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## oboro

> Πρέπει να κλείσουν τα αεροδρόμια και τα λιμάνια.. Κάνουμε καλά αυτούς που έχουν τον ιό και μετά έρχονται άτομα από άλλη χώρα και μας κολλάνε. Δηλαδή μια τρύπα στο νερό.




Δεν υπαρχει καμια αποδειξη επιστημονικη οτι μετα την εξαπλωση της πανδημιας εχουν αποτελεσμα μετρα απομονωτισμου. Την αποφαση πχ του Τραμπ να βαλει τη χωρα σε εμπαργκο την εχουν θαψει ολοι οι επιστημονικοι φορεις. Αυτο φυσιολογικα γινεται περιξ του σημειου μηδεν στο χωρο και στο χρονο και επρεπε να ειχε γινει στην Γουχαν. Αλλα το Κομμα προτιμησε το κουκουλωμα, οπως παντα. Τωρα ειναι αργα για αυτο και πρεπει καθε χωρα να λαβει αυτα τα μετρα που διαβαζουμε. (επιπλεον κλεινοντας λιμανια και αεροδρομια διακοπτεται η ανταλλαγη πορων και τεχνογνωσιας για την αντιμετωπιση της εξαρσης.)

----------


## Sonia

> Εεε σορρυ δεν καταλαβα... Υπονοεις οτι ξεκινησε την πανδημια ξενος δακτυλος; Η οτι ελεγχει και την εξαπλωση της;
> 
> Εμβολιο δεν μπορει να υπαρξει πριν απο 18 μηνο τουλαχιστον συμφωνα με τους ειδικους. Φαρμακο αντι-ιικο (οπως το ταμιφλου για τη γριπη) ισως εντος του ετους. Αυτα τα πραγματα δε γινονται μεσα σε λιγες εβδομαδες. Τα μετρα που μπορουν να παρθουν εδω και τωρα ειναι ηδη γνωστα και εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα των ειδικων: για να μη γινουμε οπως Ιραν/Ιταλια πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε το παραδειγμα της Ν. Κορεας κλεινοντας τα παντα και εφαρμοζοντας κανονες κοινωνικη αποσταση και υγιεινης χωρις παρεκλισεις.


Όχι, δεν λέω καθόλου αυτό. Λέω όμως ότι ο καθένας το εκμεταλλεύτηκε όπως τον βολεύει και ότι το κεφάλαιο και οι διαπλεκόμενοι με αυτό πολιτικοί θα βάλουν την οικονομία πάνω από την ανθρώπινη ζωή και θα πέσουν οι τόνοι ακόμα κι αν ο ιός δεν καταλαγίασει. Συνεπώς οικονομία/τουρισμός θα ανέβει.

----------


## Sonia

> Δεν υπαρχει καμια αποδειξη επιστημονικη οτι μετα την εξαπλωση της πανδημιας εχουν αποτελεσμα μετρα απομονωτισμου. Την αποφαση πχ του Τραμπ να βαλει τη χωρα σε εμπαργκο την εχουν θαψει ολοι οι επιστημονικοι φορεις.


Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα εκμετάλλευσης του θέματος για άλλους λόγους, αυτό λέω.

----------


## giorgos panou

συμφορμητισσες και συμφορμητες! τα πραγματα με τον ιο ειναι ασχημα, στην Ευρωπη υπαρχει μεγαλη διασπορα του ιου, ειδικα σε χωρες οπου εχουν μεταστθμημενα αεροδρομια -τελικα , το οτι η χωρα μας ηταν μια ζωη απομωνομενη και δεν ειχε μεγαλη εξαγωγιμη οικονομια αυτην την φορα ενεργισε θετικα! - τα αεροδρομια ειναι ο μεγαλος δρομος μεταφορας του ιου! οσοι ειμαστε ατυχοι και το επαγγελμα μας εχει σχεση με αυτα απλα την πατησαμε! Οι εργοδοσια, ειτε ιδιοτικη ειτε οχι δεν κανει καμια απολυτος δαπανη ωστε να προστατευτουν οσοι εχουν σχεση με αυτα τα επαγγελματα!δυστυως ,παλυς τα οικονομικα προσχερα σχεδια, να μην χαλαν λεφτα για μασκες και για τα οινοπνευματοδοι δυαλιματα μπορει να τους γλυτοσουν λιγα λεφτα τωρα αλλα θα τους κοστισουν πολλα οταν θα υπαρχει αναγκη για νοσηλεια.
Δυστυχως εχουμε πολυ φτωχο συστημα υγειας! οταν οι μηχανικες συσκευες στιριξης αναπνωης ειναι ισες με οσες εχει η Λουμβαρδια στην ιταλια!!! φανταστειτε λοιπον να υπαρξη η εξαρση εδω περα! Ευτηχως το κρατος ενεργησε με μετρα προλυψης, οπου πρεπει να επεκταθουν. 
Συμφωνα με το συνδικατο της Ε.Ε. υπηρξε προσφατα -πριν 2 ημερες- νεα ερευνα επανω στο πως μεταδειδετε ο ιος, και ειναι πολυ ασχημα! τα χαρτονομησματα κραταν τον ιο δυπλασιο χρονο απο τα κερματα οπου ειναι γυρο στις 4 ωρες.Ο ιος μεταφερετε ακομα και απο τον αερα ,οπου μπορει να παραμενει σε κλειστους χωρους γυρος τα 15 λεπτα μετα το περας του ασθενους. To παγκοσμιο επισημο ποσωστο θνησιμοτητας ειναι το 0,8/100. Ο ιος δεν εχει ακομη βρεθει σε ποσο μεταλλασετε διοτις συγουρα μεταλλασετε αφου ειδη εχει γινει μια απο τα ζωα στον ανθρωπο.Προ μια εβδομαδας βρηκαν ενα ακομα στελεχος του ιου τον Ο τύπος L, ο οποιος ειναι πιο επιθετικος αλλα δεν υπαρχουν καθολου δεδομενα .Παρα το οτι ο τυπος "S" ειναι πρωτος, κι πιο παλιος αλλα κι οτι απο εκει προηλθε ο νεος τυπος συμαινει οτι δεν ειναι τοσο δυναμικος.
Οσο για τις ελπιδες που εχουμε το καλοκαιρακι να τον παρει μακρυα ,μαλον δεν θα γινει! οι μελετες δειχνουν οτι στην σαουδικη αραβια οπου το κλιμα τους ηταν πολυ ζεστο ο ιος παραμενε κανονικοτατα.Δυστυχως η οικογενεια του κορονοιου ειναι απο τις γριπες ,οπου εχουμε ολοι μας πανω κατω συναντησει να τις παθενουμε και τους ζεστους μηνες.Το καλο ειναι οτι το καλοκαιρι λογο τις υγρασιας σε καποια μεροι, και λογο του οτι ο κοσμος ειναι συνηθως εξω , σε αεριζομενους χωρους, η λογο του οτι το αναπνευστικο μας συστημα δεν διογκονετε απο τον κρυο αερα μπορει κι εχει λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να νοσησει! αρα ο κορονοιος θα μειωθει -ετσι εγραφε στο αρθρο- Το ασχημο ομως εινι οτι ο ιος θα μεταφερθει στο νοτιο ημισφαιριο και ετσι θα παραμεινει χωρις να υπαρξει περιοδος τελιοτικης αδρανιας οπου κι θα υπηρχαν ελπιδες.Δυστυχως λοιπον ο κορονοιος ηρθε για να μεινει για παντα στην ανθρωποτητα εως οτου ανακαληφθει η εως οτου βγαλουν το εμβολιο στην αγορα! αφου για πολλους το εμβολιο υπαρχει!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν ξέρω αν η ζέστη όντως σκοτώνει τον ιό, αλλά 1ον Συνήθως βρίσκουν κάποια θεραπεία/τρόπους αντιμετώπισης μετά από κάποιες βδομάδες και 2ον Καλώς ή κακώς όσοι ήταν να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά ή πολιτικά παγκοσμίως το έκαναν, μετά καθαρά πάλι για λόγους συμφερόντων, θα το "συμμαζέψουν" το θέμα και η οικονομία/τουρισμός θα ανέβει.


Μην περιμενετε φετος θεραπεια ή εμβολιο. Πρεπει να γινουν πειραματα, αλλιως η θεραπεια μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνη

----------


## Xfactor

> Μην περιμενετε φετος θεραπεια ή εμβολιο. Πρεπει να γινουν πειραματα, αλλιως η θεραπεια μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνη


Τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια θα χρειαστει για να βρεθει θεραπεια και αν.
Ζητανε για δοκιμες ανθρωπους.

----------


## Nikolas73

Εγώ πάντως νιώθω κάπως πιο ψύχραιμα.
Από το περασμένο Σάββατο έχω ένα ελαφρύ συνάχι με λίγο παραγωγικό βήχα. Προτίμησα να μην πάω στη δουλειά, και φυσικά οι υπεύθυνοι συμφώνησαν μαζί μου.
Απλά μου ζήτησαν να τους στείλω χαρτί από γιατρό ώστε να δικαιολογήσω την απουσία μου ως αναρρωτική άδεια, από την οποία θα λάβω μέρος του μεροκάματου που έχασα.
Εδώ αρχίζουν τα τραγικά.
Τηλεφώνησα στον οικογενειακό μου γιατρό να τον ενημερώσω για την κατάσταση. Του είπα να μην περάσω από το ιατρείο του αλλά να γράψει αυτός την άδεια, να την καταχωρήσει το σύστημα, και να σκανάρει το χαρτί να μου το στείλει. Και οτι θα τον πληρώσω κανονικά ως ραντεβού με τραπεζικό έμβασμα.
Ε λοιπόν, με αντιμετώπισε σαν λεπρό.
Με παρέπεμψε στο 1016 (Γιατροί στο σπίτι) για να το κάνουν αυτοί και να μου το φέρει γιατρός στο σπίτι. Περιττό να σας πώ οτι ζητάνε 116 ευρώ για τέτοια "εξυπηρέτηση"!!!!
Ενημέρωσα χθες την εταιρεία για αυτό το πρόβλημα, τους εξήγησα οτι για εμένα αποτελεί μεγάλο συγκινησιακό φορτίο αυτό το διάστημα να στριμώχνομαι σε λεωφορεία, μετρό αλλά και να είμαι στον ίδιο χώρο στην εργασία δίπλα δίπλα με δεκάδες άλλα άτομα εν μέσω πανδημίας. Δεν το αντέχω ψυχοσωματικά. Εν τω μεταξύ είμαι και από τους 10 καλύτερους υπαλλήλους της εταιρείας. Τους ζήτησα τη δυνατότητα να εργαζόμαι από το σπίτι αφού και υπολογιστής υπάρχει, και ιντερνετ, όπως είχε συζητηθεί τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο προ εβδομάδας.
Μου απάντησαν ξερά οτι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο και οτι για όσο διάστημα απουσάζω, θα θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη απουσία και δεν θα πληρώνομαι.
Σήμερα πριν λίγο έλαβα ειδοποίηση οτι κλείνει η εταιρεία, να μην πανικοβαλλόμαστε, και μας στέλνουν διάφορα λινκ για να κατεβάσουμε τα απαραίτητα λογισμικά στον υπολογιστή μας.
Ένιωσα δικαιωμένος.
Ψυχραιμία σε όλους μας.....

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εγώ πάντως νιώθω κάπως πιο ψύχραιμα.
> Από το περασμένο Σάββατο έχω ένα ελαφρύ συνάχι με λίγο παραγωγικό βήχα. Προτίμησα να μην πάω στη δουλειά, και φυσικά οι υπεύθυνοι συμφώνησαν μαζί μου.
> Απλά μου ζήτησαν να τους στείλω χαρτί από γιατρό ώστε να δικαιολογήσω την απουσία μου ως αναρρωτική άδεια, από την οποία θα λάβω μέρος του μεροκάματου που έχασα.
> Εδώ αρχίζουν τα τραγικά.
> Τηλεφώνησα στον οικογενειακό μου γιατρό να τον ενημερώσω για την κατάσταση. Του είπα να μην περάσω από το ιατρείο του αλλά να γράψει αυτός την άδεια, να την καταχωρήσει το σύστημα, και να σκανάρει το χαρτί να μου το στείλει. Και οτι θα τον πληρώσω κανονικά ως ραντεβού με τραπεζικό έμβασμα.
> Ε λοιπόν, με αντιμετώπισε σαν λεπρό.
> Με παρέπεμψε στο 1016 (Γιατροί στο σπίτι) για να το κάνουν αυτοί και να μου το φέρει γιατρός στο σπίτι. Περιττό να σας πώ οτι ζητάνε 116 ευρώ για τέτοια "εξυπηρέτηση"!!!!
> Ενημέρωσα χθες την εταιρεία για αυτό το πρόβλημα, τους εξήγησα οτι για εμένα αποτελεί μεγάλο συγκινησιακό φορτίο αυτό το διάστημα να στριμώχνομαι σε λεωφορεία, μετρό αλλά και να είμαι στον ίδιο χώρο στην εργασία δίπλα δίπλα με δεκάδες άλλα άτομα εν μέσω πανδημίας. Δεν το αντέχω ψυχοσωματικά. Εν τω μεταξύ είμαι και από τους 10 καλύτερους υπαλλήλους της εταιρείας. Τους ζήτησα τη δυνατότητα να εργαζόμαι από το σπίτι αφού και υπολογιστής υπάρχει, και ιντερνετ, όπως είχε συζητηθεί τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο προ εβδομάδας.
> Μου απάντησαν ξερά οτι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο και οτι για όσο διάστημα απουσάζω, θα θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη απουσία και δεν θα πληρώνομαι.
> ...


 μπορεις σε παρακαλω να γινεις λιγο πιο λεπτομερεις αναφορικα με τα 116 ε που σου ζητησαν? ποιος στα ζητησε? πες μας σε παρακαλω?

----------


## Nikolas73

> μπορεις σε παρακαλω να γινεις λιγο πιο λεπτομερεις αναφορικα με τα 116 ε που σου ζητησαν? ποιος στα ζητησε? πες μας σε παρακαλω?


μου το είπαν από το τηλέφωνο.
ξεκινάνε από • Καθορισμένες τιμές από €75 με απόδειξη αν επισκεφτείς τα διάφορα sites επιχειρήσεων με επισκέψεις κατ'οίκον έχουν τιμοκατάλογο

----------


## giorgos panou

ιδιοτικες εταιρειες δλδ οπου αναλαμβανουν την ολη διαδικασια?
ρωτω, διοτις αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κρατικη η ολυ διαδικασια , με ποια λογικη δλδ ζητανε χρηματα? και για ποιο λογο, δλδ θα ερθουν σπιτι να σου κανουν την εξεταση?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ακούστε λίγο προσεκτικά. Η δημοκρατία αντέχει καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης βασιζόμενη στη συνείδηση του δημοκρατικού πολίτη να ακολουθεί οδηγίες χωρίς την απειλή των όπλων. Η οδηγία είναι σαφής: μείνετε σπίτι, όσο μπορείτε.
> 
> Ο οικονομικός αντίκτυπος είναι αναπόφευκτος. Αν μπορείτε να εργαστείτε απ’το σπίτι, κάντε το. Μη βλέπετε όλη μέρα τηλεόραση και μην κάνετε refresh το Facebook καθε πέντε λεπτά, εργαστείτε αν μπορείτε, ώστε να κινείται η οικονομία.
> 
> Κινείστε την οικονομία όσο περισσότερο μπορείτε demand-side και supply-side, χωρίς να εκτίθεστε με φυσική παρουσία. Αν είστε εργοδότης εξαρτημένης εργασίας δώστε διεξόδους στους υπαλλήλους σας, προστατεύστε τους.



Ο, τι θελει λεει ο καθε καθηγητης. Πως να βγαλουμε λεφτα απ το σπιτι;

----------


## Nikolas73

> ιδιοτικες εταιρειες δλδ οπου αναλαμβανουν την ολη διαδικασια?
> ρωτω, διοτις αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κρατικη η ολυ διαδικασια , με ποια λογικη δλδ ζητανε χρηματα? και για ποιο λογο, δλδ θα ερθουν σπιτι να σου κανουν την εξεταση?


μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει το 1135. Αυτό είναι δημόσιο, του ΕΟΔΥ, εκεί σε κατευθύνουν σε νοσοκομείο αναφοράς για να εξεταστείς εφόσον τους πείσουν τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις. Και φυσικά είναι δωρεάν. Αλλά εκεί δίνουν αναρρωτική μόνο αν βγεις θετικός σε τεστ.
Εγώ μια αναρρωτική άδεια ζήτησα ο φουκαράς, και ο πρώην πλέον μαλάκας ιατρός μου με παρέπεμψε σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία με το αζημίωτο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Που μπορω να καταγγειλω την αισχροκερδεια;

https://ibb.co/2PrRQ7x

----------


## giorgos panou

ντροπη για το κρατος μας!! δεν θελω να φανταστω τι θα συμβει εαν υπαρξει εξαρση των κρουσματων! εαν μεταφερθει σε φτωχους ανθρωπους!! ,που θα βρουν τα λεφτα? οταν τους εχουν σταματησει τις δουλειες, η τους εχουν μειωσει μισθους. Οταν αναγκαζοντε να μεινουν σπιτι για να κρατισουν τα μικρα παιδια τους αφου τα σχολεια ειναι κλειστα! .Σωστα ολα αυτα τα μετρα! αλλα δεν ειναι σωστο να ζητανε λεφτα για οτι εχει να κανει με τον κοροναιο!

----------


## Nikolas73

> ντροπη για το κρατος μας!! δεν θελω να φανταστω τι θα συμβει εαν υπαρξει εξαρση των κρουσματων! εαν μεταφερθει σε φτωχους ανθρωπους!! ,που θα βρουν τα λεφτα? οταν τους εχουν σταματησει τις δουλειες, η τους εχουν μειωσει μισθους. Οταν αναγκαζοντε να μεινουν σπιτι για να κρατισουν τα μικρα παιδια τους αφου τα σχολεια ειναι κλειστα! .Σωστα ολα αυτα τα μετρα! αλλα δεν ειναι σωστο να ζητανε λεφτα για οτι εχει να κανει με τον κοροναιο!


δεν τους ξέρεις τους γιατρούς? το μόττο τους είναι "ο θάνατός σου ζωή μου". Η χειρότερη φάρα. Είναι να μην πέσεις στην ανάγκη τους.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μηπως δεν επρεπε να βγω σημερα; Συναντησα ξανα τον προφητη των δρομων που μού δινει απαντησεις τραγουδωντας, αλλα ηρθε κι ενας τυπου αστεγος κοντα μου και μου μιλαγε και γενικα εκτεθηκα σε μικροβια καθως πολλοι εβηχαν και φτερνιζονταν απροκαλυπτα!

Εσεις πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να κλειστουμε εντελως σπιτι;

----------


## Nikolas73

> Εσεις πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να κλειστουμε εντελως σπιτι;


Ναι! Σε Ιταλία και Ισπανία ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να βγεις από το σπίτι με ποινικές συνέπειες, έχει επιβληθεί πρακτικά στρατιωτικός νόμος. Μόνο για τα απαραίτητα, δηλαδή σουπερ μάρκετ και μόνο ένας, όχι δύο μαζί από το ίδιο σπίτι.
Δεν έχει πλέον να κάνει με εμμονές, φοβίες, ψυχαναγκασμούς, είναι Πανδημία! Μέσα όλοι και σε 1-1,5 μήνα αισιοδοξώ οτι θα ανασάνουμε!

----------


## Ορέστης

Περσι τελη Μαρτιου ξεκινησε μια πολυ δυσκολη περιοδος για μενα που εληξε τον Ιουλιο. Ισως φετος ειναι γραφτο να επαναληφθει. Βγηκα πρωτη φορα ραντεβου και εσκασε πανδημια. Λολ! Αλλα ο σωστος τροπος θεωρησης ειναι οτι η τυχη μου προσεφερε ενα δωρο. Ειμαι ευγνωμων! Μεσα στα μικρα βρισκονται τα μεγαλα. Θα ανεβασω νεα τραγουδια του τυπου που τραγουδαει για εμας.

(εκανα εντιτ γιατι δεν ηταν σαφες τι εγινε με την κοπελα)

----------


## Ορέστης

2017 κολλαω Η1Ν1. Παω στο Σωτηρια. Εχω τρομερους πονους στα κοκαλα. Οι γιατροι με κοιτανε δυσπιστια. Με εξεταζει μια χοντρη. Μολις βλεπει οτι εχω ταχυκαρδια, νιωθει ενοχληση που διαψευστηκε η προσδοκια της και μου λεει ενοχλημενη: Απο τον πυρετο ειναι η ταχυκαρδια! Με παραταει και γυρναει ασκοπα μεσα στην αιθουσα εξετασης. Οπως το λεω: Γυρνουσε ασκοπα. Κοιταζε τη βιβλιοθηκη, εκανε οτι ελεγχε αν ειναι καλα κλεισμενη μια τυχαια φιαλη οξυγονου κλπ. Ο σκοπος: Να με τιμωρησει. Για; υτην εξακολουθουσα να ειμαι ο αρρωστοφοβικος που υποκρινεται συμπτωματα χωρις να εχει τιποτα. Με διαπιστωμεμο πυρετο και ταχυκαρδια (και δυσπνοι που αυτη ελεγε δεν διαπιστωνει). Μια γιατρος ξανθια ενω εξεταζει αλλον ασθενη με βλεπει να σφαδαζω και φωναζει γυρω, με αυτον τον ανθρωπο δεν σσχολειται κανεις; Ηρθε η χοντρη και απλα με εδιωξε. Δε μου εδωσε ουτε ντεπον. Μετα κρατησαν το φακελο μου στον πατο της στοιβας και με κρατησαν μεχρι το πρωι - παγια τακτικη τιμωριας των "υποχονδριων" σε ΟΛΑ τα δημοσια νοσοκομεια. Γιατι αυτοι θεωρουν οι γιατροι οτι ειναι ο εχθρος. Πολλοι ανθρωποι δεν αντεχαν την αναμονη και εφευγαν. Η νοσοκομα που τους φωναζε και δεν απαντουσαν, γελαγε. Προφανως το θεωρουσε αποδειξη οτι πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο για βολτα. Κι εγω ομως ειχα καλεσει ταξι να φυγω. Θα πηγαινα σε ιδιωτη. 

Τωρα μαθαινω οτι οι γιατροι σταματησαν να κανουν τεστ κορωνοιου σε οσους δεν ειναι σε ομαδα υψηλου κινδυνου γιατι λενε οτι πανε πολλα ατομα που προσποιουνται συμπτωματα. Και πως το ξερετε ρε καριοληδες οτι προσποιουνται; Οπως το ηξερε η χοντρη το 17 οτι προσποιουμουν εγω; Οπως οι βασανιστες του ΕΚΑΒ που οταν τους πληροφορησα για το ιστορικο εμβοων που εχω με απαντησαν "ασε ρε!". Και που ειπαν στον καρδιολογο απαξιωτικα οταν κατεβηκαν απ τον ασθενοφωρο "σου εφερα πραμα". 

Εχουμε συστημα υγειας επιπεδου Ουκρανιας. Δηλαδη διεφθαρμενου μπουρδελου. Και για να δικαιολογησουν οι υπευθυνοι τις ανεπαρκειες του, που ειναι ανεπαρκειες και των ιδιων, ριχνουν το φταιξιμο στους ασθενεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

προσφατα ενας γνωστος μου αρρωστησε, με πυρςτους και τετοια, αφου στο νοσοκομειο δεν κανει να παει, το τηλ. οπου εχουν βγαλει για οσους ειναι αρρωστοι δεν δουλευει, ο ανθρωπος τι πρεπει να κανει?Φυσικα αν πληρωσει μπορει να βγει ακρη, αλλαεγω αναφερω κι ζητω την διαδικασια οπου ειναι σχετικα δωρεαν, η με καποιο λογικο ποσον, εαν υπαρχει ακομα δωρεαν συστημα υγειας στην ελλαδα. Ειναι τελειως αδρανες το συστημα υγειας,κατηγορουν τους ανθρωπους τι πανε χωρις λογο στα νοσοκομεια, οπου μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο, αλλα εν μερη ειναι λογικο οταν ολα τα καναλια συνεχως μηαλνε για τετοια θεματα.Εαν γνωριζει καποιος την ακριβης διαδικασια οπου θα πρεπει να κανει καποιος που ειναι αρρωστος η που εχει τα συγκεκριμενα νοσηματα , παρακαλω ας τα καταγραψη εδω να τα μαθουμε ολοι μας.

----------


## Prag

> Ισως δεν εχεις βρει ακομα το καταλληλο ειδος λογοτεχνιας που να σε κανει να βυθιστεις σε ενα βιβλιο. Οταν ημουν παιδι ειχα αναλογο θεμα γιατί ήμουν υπερκινητικος, αλλα πιεσα τον εαυτο μου και εκτοτε διαβαζω πολυ.
> 
> Αν το θες για χομπυ και να ξεφευγεις δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αν και μην περιμενεις κάτι πιο σοβαρό απο τέτοια μαθήματα. Αλλά η συγγραφή και γενικά το γράψιμο,ακόμα και ημερολόγιο πχ, θα σε βοηθήσει σε πολλα πράγματα, ανεξάρτητα αν κάνεις τα μαθήματα ή όχι,μπορεις και μόνος σου.
> 
> Προσωπικα εξεδωσα ένα μυθιστόρημα και τώρα γράφω το δεύτερο. Ο κεντρικός ήρωας αντιμετωπιζει παρομοια προβλήματα με εμάς.


Καλησπέρα!
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και δημιουργική ασχολία η συγγραφή ενός βιβλίου. Πώς λέγεται το μυθοστόρημα που εξέδωσες?

----------


## giorgos panou

Στην Ελλαδα εχουν κανει το τεστ μοναχα σε 4900 ατομα!! μεχρι σημερα Συμφωνα με τον τελευταιο απολογυσμο εχουμε 387 ασθενεις του κοροναιου ,απο αυτους μοναχα οι 70 φερουν αναγκη νοσηλειας και απο αυτους μονο οι 11 εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα, δλδ του εχουν βαλει μηχανιματα υποβοηθειας. Παιδια τα στατιστικα αυτα ειναι απο τα καλητερα της ευρωπης!! ειναι πολυ θετικο για την χωρα μας - εαν βεβαια ειναι πραγματικα τ νουμερα αυτα - σε σχεση με αλλες χωρες οπου τους εχει ξεφυγει τελειως η κατασταση . 
Το πολυ θετικο ειναι οτι η κυβερνηση εξεγκηλαι πως θα κανει νεες εκτατες προσληψεις στον τομεα του κλαδου υγειας και στο ΕΣΥ.

----------


## Ορέστης

O πυρετος ειναι συμμαχος στους ενηλικες

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqS...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Ορέστης

O ΠΟΥ τονιζει ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να γινονται τεστ. Εκει θα την πατησουμε.

----------


## akis1

*Κοροναϊός – Ινστιτούτο Κοχ : Η πανδημία θα διαρκέσει δύο χρόνια – Αυξάνεται σε υψηλό το επίπεδο κινδύνου στη Γερμανία
*

https://www.in.gr/2020/03/17/world/k...-sti-germania/

----------


## ayurveda13

https://youtu.be/TWRjZ1YJiOQ

----------


## giorgos panou

> *Κοροναϊός – Ινστιτούτο Κοχ : Η πανδημία θα διαρκέσει δύο χρόνια – Αυξάνεται σε υψηλό το επίπεδο κινδύνου στη Γερμανία
> *
> 
> https://www.in.gr/2020/03/17/world/k...-sti-germania/


δυο χρονια?????καλα πως το γνωριζουν απο τωρα? μπορει το καλοκαιρι να εξαφανηστει ρεσυ Ακι μου. Εσυ, για παραδγμα θα αποκτησεις ανοσια, αρα δεν θα ξανα κανει κυκλο ο ιος.

----------


## Nikolas73

εγώ παιδιά κλειδώθηκα 48 ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι και δεν βγήκα καθόλου. Μετά από χρόνια κάπνισα μέσα στο σπίτι, στο κουζινάκι. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να προκληθεί μια αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα που χθες νωρίς το βράδυ μου προκάλεσε δυσφορία / πίεση στο θώρακα και βήχα. Τρόμαξα πάρα πολύ και βγήκα βόλτα και περπάτησα 2 χιλιόμετρα περίπου αφού ήπια ένα ζεστό χαμομήλι με μέλι. Λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα κοιμήθηκα και μετά από τρεις ώρες ξύπνησα επειδή είχα βήχα. Σηκώθηκα και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω. Ήπια πάλι χαμομήλι με μέλι και ξάπλωσα κατά τις 5μιση και σηκώθηκα κατά τις 10. 
Έπλυνα όλες τις επιφάνειες στην κουζίνα για να φύγει η μπόχα αλλά συνέχιζα να νιώθω το πλάκωμα στο στήθος. Είχα ξεμείνει από κρέας αλλά φοβάμαι να μπω σε σουπερ μάρκετ, οπότε περπάτησα άλλα 4 χιλιόμετρα και ψώνισα σε κρεοπωλείο 3 κιλά κρέας, μόνος μου είμαι, θα μου φτάσουν για κανένα δεκαπενθήμερο. Γύρισα σπίτι, είχα βάλει πλυντήριο όπου πέταξα και τις κουρτίνες της κουζίνας λόγω τσιγαρίλας, ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα, άπλωσα μπουγάδα, έβαλα να μαγειρέψω, αλλά το πλάκωμα δεν έφευγε. Οπότε έκανα την υπέρβαση και πήγα σούπερ μάρκετ ίσα για να πάρω ερυθρό ημίγλυκο κρασί.
Ε παιδιά, με το που ήρθα αγκαλιά με το 1,5 λίτρο μπουκάλι στο σπίτι, μου πέρασε το όποιο πλάκωμα (νόμιζα ότι είχα πνευμονία, μέτραγα θερμοκρασία με 3 διαφορετικά θερμόμετρα).
Αυτή η υποβολή λόγω του γενικευμένου πανικού παγκοσμίως είναι εντυπωσιακή και τρομακτική.

----------


## Delmember2052020

> εγώ παιδιά κλειδώθηκα 48 ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι και δεν βγήκα καθόλου. Μετά από χρόνια κάπνισα μέσα στο σπίτι, στο κουζινάκι. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να προκληθεί μια αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα που χθες νωρίς το βράδυ μου προκάλεσε δυσφορία / πίεση στο θώρακα και βήχα. Τρόμαξα πάρα πολύ και βγήκα βόλτα και περπάτησα 2 χιλιόμετρα περίπου αφού ήπια ένα ζεστό χαμομήλι με μέλι. Λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα κοιμήθηκα και μετά από τρεις ώρες ξύπνησα επειδή είχα βήχα. Σηκώθηκα και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω. Ήπια πάλι χαμομήλι με μέλι και ξάπλωσα κατά τις 5μιση και σηκώθηκα κατά τις 10. 
> Έπλυνα όλες τις επιφάνειες στην κουζίνα για να φύγει η μπόχα αλλά συνέχιζα να νιώθω το πλάκωμα στο στήθος. Είχα ξεμείνει από κρέας αλλά φοβάμαι να μπω σε σουπερ μάρκετ, οπότε περπάτησα άλλα 4 χιλιόμετρα και ψώνισα σε κρεοπωλείο 3 κιλά κρέας, μόνος μου είμαι, θα μου φτάσουν για κανένα δεκαπενθήμερο. Γύρισα σπίτι, είχα βάλει πλυντήριο όπου πέταξα και τις κουρτίνες της κουζίνας λόγω τσιγαρίλας, ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα, άπλωσα μπουγάδα, έβαλα να μαγειρέψω, αλλά το πλάκωμα δεν έφευγε. Οπότε έκανα την υπέρβαση και πήγα σούπερ μάρκετ ίσα για να πάρω ερυθρό ημίγλυκο κρασί.
> Ε παιδιά, με το που ήρθα αγκαλιά με το 1,5 λίτρο μπουκάλι στο σπίτι, μου πέρασε το όποιο πλάκωμα (νόμιζα ότι είχα πνευμονία, μέτραγα θερμοκρασία με 3 διαφορετικά θερμόμετρα).
> Αυτή η υποβολή λόγω του γενικευμένου πανικού παγκοσμίως είναι εντυπωσιακή και τρομακτική.


Tελικα ο οίνος κανει θαυματα!!!

----------


## Delmember2052020

> εγώ παιδιά κλειδώθηκα 48 ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι και δεν βγήκα καθόλου. Μετά από χρόνια κάπνισα μέσα στο σπίτι, στο κουζινάκι. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να προκληθεί μια αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα που χθες νωρίς το βράδυ μου προκάλεσε δυσφορία / πίεση στο θώρακα και βήχα. Τρόμαξα πάρα πολύ και βγήκα βόλτα και περπάτησα 2 χιλιόμετρα περίπου αφού ήπια ένα ζεστό χαμομήλι με μέλι. Λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα κοιμήθηκα και μετά από τρεις ώρες ξύπνησα επειδή είχα βήχα. Σηκώθηκα και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω. Ήπια πάλι χαμομήλι με μέλι και ξάπλωσα κατά τις 5μιση και σηκώθηκα κατά τις 10. 
> Έπλυνα όλες τις επιφάνειες στην κουζίνα για να φύγει η μπόχα αλλά συνέχιζα να νιώθω το πλάκωμα στο στήθος. Είχα ξεμείνει από κρέας αλλά φοβάμαι να μπω σε σουπερ μάρκετ, οπότε περπάτησα άλλα 4 χιλιόμετρα και ψώνισα σε κρεοπωλείο 3 κιλά κρέας, μόνος μου είμαι, θα μου φτάσουν για κανένα δεκαπενθήμερο. Γύρισα σπίτι, είχα βάλει πλυντήριο όπου πέταξα και τις κουρτίνες της κουζίνας λόγω τσιγαρίλας, ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα, άπλωσα μπουγάδα, έβαλα να μαγειρέψω, αλλά το πλάκωμα δεν έφευγε. Οπότε έκανα την υπέρβαση και πήγα σούπερ μάρκετ ίσα για να πάρω ερυθρό ημίγλυκο κρασί.
> Ε παιδιά, με το που ήρθα αγκαλιά με το 1,5 λίτρο μπουκάλι στο σπίτι, μου πέρασε το όποιο πλάκωμα (νόμιζα ότι είχα πνευμονία, μέτραγα θερμοκρασία με 3 διαφορετικά θερμόμετρα).
> Αυτή η υποβολή λόγω του γενικευμένου πανικού παγκοσμίως είναι εντυπωσιακή και τρομακτική.


Tελικα ο οίνος κανει θαυματα!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

Λυπουμαι που θας τρομαξω λιγακι οσον αφορα τα του ιου, ομως νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ξερουμετην αληθεια σαν ωριμοι ανθρωποι, και απο εκει και περα εκαστος να την διαχηρηστουμε οσο πιο σωστα..
Ετσι λοιπον εμαθα απο σοβαρη πυγη, οτι ο πραγματικος αριθμος νοσουντων στην χωρα μας ειναι αρκετα μεγαλητερος.Ειναι ομως τα πολυ ηπια ΄περιστατικα,αυτο συμβαινει λογο του οτι στα στατιστικα οπου μας αναφερουν, δεν συμπεριλαμβανωντε οσοι νοσουν αλλα δεν εχουν κανει την επανεξεταση για τον ιο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εκατσα να ακουσω τα νεα μετρα, δε μου επετρεψε η μανα μου. Καβαλησε τη φωνη της τηλεορασης και εκανε δικη της εκπομπη. Θα ξεκλειδωσω την πορτα και θα την αμολησω στις εκκλησιες, αι σιχτιρ!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εκατσα να ακουσω τα νεα μετρα, δε μου επετρεψε η μανα μου. Καβαλησε τη φωνη της τηλεορασης και εκανε δικη της εκπομπη. Θα ξεκλειδωσω την πορτα και θα την αμολησω στις εκκλησιες, αι σιχτιρ!


καλοοοο, χαχαχα,Ορεστ ξες τι παει να πει το "αι σιχτιρ" στα τουρκικα ε? Εσυ δεν εχεις παει πωτες μαζιτης? 
Αληθεια τωρα που οι εκκλησειες ειναι κλειστες τι τους πρωτειναν οι παπαδες? Λες να γινοντε λειτουργιες, οπως επι τουρκοκρτιας ,κι επαναστασης του 1821, μαζι με τα κρυφα σχλεια? ε? το φανταζεσαι να ξανα γινουμαι κρυπτοχριστιανοι? χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Να πω λιγο κατι...κατανοω οτι το μενουμε σπιτι ειναι δυσκολο για ολους ΑΛΛΑ αυτο γινεται για να περιοριστει οσο γινεται η διασπορα του Ιου.Ναι ακομη κι οσοι θελετε να περπατησετε να μεινετε απλα σπιτι.Τα πραγματικα κρουσματα δεν μπορουν να μετρηθουν και αυτο που ανησυχει ειναι τα ορφανα κρουσματα.Ανθρωποι που νοσησαν ενω δεν ηρθαν σε επαφη με ατομα που ταξιδεψαν σε χωρες με κρουσματα.Υπενθυμιζω οτι οποιος νοσει δεν ειναι συμπτωματικος απαραιτητα.Η επιβραδυνση της διασπορας ειναι πολυ σημαντικη και αυτη την στιγμη γινεται για προστατευτουν οι ευπαθεις ομαδες.Ενας υγιης ανθρωπος μπορει να περασει τον ιο σαν ελαφρια γριπη αλλα για εναν μη υγειη βλεπε καρκινοπαθη με χαμηλο ανοσοποιητικο μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο.Αν δεν αποτραπει η διασπορα οταν θα νοσησει πλεον το 60% του πληθυσμου μας ,δεν θα εχουν προβλημα μονο οι ευπαθεις ομαδες αλλα και ανθρωποι που θα εχουν ενα απλο ατυχημα,θα βρισκονται στο ελεος του Θεου γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει κρεββατι η προσωπικο να εξυπηρετησει.Το καλοκαιρι και η υψηλη θερμοκρασια ζεν μπορουν να σκοτωσουν τον ιο αλλα να επιβραδυνουν την διασπορα.Ο οργανισμος μας το καλοκαιρι ειναι "ας πουμε" πιο θωρακισμενος γιατι λογω του Ηλιου παραγουμε βιταμινη d.Στις πανδημιες μετα το καλοκαιρι ακολουθει δευτερο κυμα.Ο ιος θα επιστρεψει δλδ.Το εμβολιο δεν μπορει να βγει νωριτερα απο δωδεκα με δεκαοχτω μηνες.Οσο επιβραδυνουμε την διασπορα του ιου τοσο βοηθαμε τους γιατρους,τους επιστημονες και τους συμπολιτες μας.

----------


## Ορέστης

> καλοοοο, χαχαχα,Ορεστ ξες τι παει να πει το "αι σιχτιρ" στα τουρκικα ε? Εσυ δεν εχεις παει πωτες μαζιτης? 
> Αληθεια τωρα που οι εκκλησειες ειναι κλειστες τι τους πρωτειναν οι παπαδες? Λες να γινοντε λειτουργιες, οπως επι τουρκοκρτιας ,κι επαναστασης του 1821, μαζι με τα κρυφα σχλεια? ε? το φανταζεσαι να ξανα γινουμαι κρυπτοχριστιανοι? χαχαχα


Ειμαι αθεος.

----------


## akis1

> Εκατσα να ακουσω τα νεα μετρα, δε μου επετρεψε η μανα μου. Καβαλησε τη φωνη της τηλεορασης και εκανε δικη της εκπομπη. Θα ξεκλειδωσω την πορτα και θα την αμολησω στις εκκλησιες, αι σιχτιρ!


κλειστες ειναι..... χαχαχα

----------


## Delmember2052020

Παιδια μεσα στα νευρα ειμαι πηγα να παρω ενα οινοπνευμα δεν ειχε, νομιζα πλακα μου εκανε. Αυτο που γινεται με τους ανθρωπους ειναι απαραδεκτο μονο τον εαυτο τους σκέφτονται και υστερα σου λεει να σκεφτομαστε την κοινωνια. Το αντισυπτικο να παει στα 50 ευρω αφου εξαιτιας μας αυξηθηκαν οι τιμες και υστερα παραπονιουνται οτι ειναι ακριβο. Συγχύστηκα παλι παντα μιλαει το χρημα και το κακο ειναι στην Ελλαδα οι περισσοτεροι δουλευουν για το προς το ζην. Τα ειπα και ξαλαφρωσα....

----------


## Delmember2052020

Θα πω και κατι αστειο. Σημερα που οδηγουσα σκεφτηκα αν πρεπει να κραταμε αποσταση ασφαλειας με τα αυτοκινητα μπροστά μας μην ριξει καμια ρεχα απο το παραθυρο ο μπροστινός μας χαχα

----------


## giorgos panou

Συναντησα εναν παιδικο μου φιλο - γειτωναοπου ειναι γιατρος ,νευρολογος βεβαια αλλα ανηκει στο ΕΣΥ.,μου ειπε οτι τα νουμερα οπου καθε απογευμα αναγγελουν σε διεθνη εμβελια ειναι αυτα που εχουν καταγραφει απο τ νοσοκομεια, το ΕΣΥ και το ΕΚΑΒ.,δυστυχως υπσρχουν αρκετα ακομα κρουσματα οπου δεν καταγραφοντε οχι γιασυνομοτικους λογους , οχι γιαναμαςτακριψουν αλλα επειδη δεν μπορουν να τα επιβεβεοσουν.Ο αριθμος αυτος κιμεετε στο 20 με 30 /100 και με πολυ φτωχο υπολογισμο μου ειπε.Επισης μου ειπε οτι ακομα και πριν το ξεσπασμα του ιου το ΕΣΥ χρωσταγε στους γιτρους πολλες υπερωριες και οτι ειδη δουλευαν απιστευτες ωρες , οτι ειδη εχαν υπερευβει εαυτον!!! και τωρα ηρθε και ο ιος αυτος και τους ζηταει το υπουργειο να πιεστουν ακομα πιο πολυ! , μου ελεγε οτι δεν αντεχουν, οτι κανουν 48ωρες υπερεσιες οταν εχουν βαρδια επιφιλακη γιατροι! οτι κοιμουντε στις καρεκλες!! οτι τρωνε εκει μεσα!! ,οτι εχουν να δουνε τα παιδια τους πισες μερες μερικες φορες!Μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι ο ιδος επασχε πριν μια εβδομαδα απο υπερκοποση!Τελος μου ελεγε οτι εχουν ξεπερασει τα ορια τους και πως να μην μας κανει εντυπωση εαν παρατηρηον περιστατικα οπου δουμε γιατρους να παρατανε τα πραματα στην μεση! η να τους δουμε να λυποθυμουν! Τρομακτικες οι συνθηκες οπου εργαζωντε, οπως μου τις περιεγραψε! συν το οτι τα μετρα ασφαλειας στα 4 νοσοκομεια για τον κορονοιοο δεν ειναι οτι καλητςρο υπαρχει! Οπως μου τα περιεγραψε ηταν πολυ δραματικα! Τελος μου ειπε οτι ολο αυτο θα εχει αντικρισμα σε εμας, τους ασθενεις!

----------


## Ορέστης

Ελπιζω να καταργηθει και αυτη η ηλιθιοτητα με τις πλαστικες σακουλες

----------


## akis1

> δυο χρονια?????καλα πως το γνωριζουν απο τωρα? μπορει το καλοκαιρι να εξαφανηστει ρεσυ Ακι μου. Εσυ, για παραδγμα θα αποκτησεις ανοσια, αρα δεν θα ξανα κανει κυκλο ο ιος.


δεν ξερω ρε συ παντως εκανα ξανα τεστ και βγηκα θετικος και 2φορα........... στον συγκεκριμενο ιο μεχρι στιγμης δεν ξερουμε αν υπαρχει ανοσια.... τωρα περνω κατι φαρμακα που μου εστειλαν απο το νοσοκομειο...... και νιοθω πολυ καλα...! ξαφνικα εφυγε ο πονολαιμος και επεσε ο πυρετος που εδω και 3 εβδομαδες δεν ελεγε να παει κατω απο 37.6 ...... 

οπως και να εχει θελει ψυχραιμια τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα........ και μενουμε σπιτι...!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> δεν ξερω ρε συ παντως εκανα ξανα τεστ και βγηκα θετικος και 2φορα........... στον συγκεκριμενο ιο μεχρι στιγμης δεν ξερουμε αν υπαρχει ανοσια.... τωρα περνω κατι φαρμακα που μου εστειλαν απο το νοσοκομειο...... και νιοθω πολυ καλα...! ξαφνικα εφυγε ο πονολαιμος και επεσε ο πυρετος που εδω και 3 εβδομαδες δεν ελεγε να παει κατω απο 37.6 ...... 
> 
> οπως και να εχει θελει ψυχραιμια τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα........ και μενουμε σπιτι...!!!


δλδ βρε Ακη μου, εισαι πανω απο 20 μερες !!!! αρρωστος? ακομα δεν εχεις ξεμερδψει τελειος ??και αυτο που λενε οτι η ιασης κρατα 5-6 μερες το πολυ?
η συντροφος σου εχει ξεμπερδεψει?

----------


## akis1

> δλδ βρε Ακη μου, εισαι πανω απο 20 μερες !!!! αρρωστος? ακομα δεν εχεις ξεμερδψει τελειος ??και αυτο που λενε οτι η ιασης κρατα 5-6 μερες το πολυ?
> η συντροφος σου εχει ξεμπερδεψει?


και η 2 φιλε το περναμε σπιτι αυτη την στιγμη......... κοντα 20 μερες ναι.......

παρολαυτα θελω να σκευτομαι θετικα...! μετραω καθε μερα μεχρι να δω ποτε θα περασει ολο αυτο....!

----------


## Ορέστης

Συστηματα παρακολουθησης φορεων.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cUX-zimb2...ce-graphic.png

https://youtu.be/k1vCOx6RcWw

----------


## Ορέστης

Καθομαι μεσα για να προστατευσω τη μανα μου και στο τελος ή θα τη σκοτωσω με τα χερια μου ή θα με στειλει με εγκεφαλικο.

----------


## giorgos panou

> και η 2 φιλε το περναμε σπιτι αυτη την στιγμη......... κοντα 20 μερες ναι.......
> 
> παρολαυτα θελω να σκευτομαι θετικα...! μετραω καθε μερα μεχρι να δω ποτε θα περασει ολο αυτο....!


συγνωμη αλλα αν δε κανω λαθος το μεγιστο ημερων ειναι 15 ημερες!!

----------


## akis1

> συγνωμη αλλα αν δε κανω λαθος το μεγιστο ημερων ειναι 15 ημερες!!


πραγματι ετσι λενε και η γιατροι... εγω τωρα αρχιζω απο σημερα και ειμαι καπως πιο καλα...!

θα μου κανουν ξανα τεστ σε 5 μερες....

----------

